# Per què es diu que el català és una "barreja"?



## Wilva

Hola a tothom! No m'agradaria incentivar discussions de tipus politic ni molt menys (entre altres coses perquè en aquest forum no es permet, i també perquè és força avorrit ) només us volia demanar si em sabrieu resoldre uns quants dubtes que tinc.
La veritat és que m'he trobat, buscant informació sobre la llengua catalana, que hi ha la tendència generalitzada de descriure aquesta llengua com una *barreja* als llocs més informals, concretament de francès i de castellà, o d'occità i castellà, i en alguns casos d'italià i portuguès a més a més , i als més formals, com un parlar de transició o llengua pont entre les parles de França i les de d'Espanya, i es diu que amb les primeres el català en comparteix la fonètica i el vocabulari, i amb les segones, la morfologia, tant simple com això. El cas és que aquestes descripcions no són anecdòtiques ni el producte de l'ira d'algun catalanòfob, sinó que a guies d'informació per a turistes que volen visitar Barcelona, m'hi he trobat coses com "catalan is half-way between spanish and french" o "catalan is like a hard mix of spanish and french", i en llocs suposadament destinats a l'educació dels menuts hi ha frases com "el català no sabem ben bé si és de la família del francès o del castellà; el lèxic és galo-romanic, però la morfologia és iber-romanica"; també cal esmentar què en pensen alguna gent (principalment de la península):que el català no ve del llatí, sinó que es una barreja de laboratori! del francès i del castellà. 
El cas és que per més surrealistes que semblin algunes frases, m'he trobat catalans que s'ho creuen, i que diuen que la seva llengua "està entremig del francès i del castellà", i que la meitat de les paraules  "són com les franceses" i l'altra meitat "són més semblants a les espanyoles",  i que " el català s'assembla molt al castellà, però també té una mica de francès "
Encara que costi de creure, molts linguistes que han estudiat la llengua catalana també han fet això: han agafat el castellà i l'occità (o el francès) i el català, i han començat a comparar les paraules del català amb les dues llengues representant els dos pols oposats, per veure cap a quina direcció anaven la majoria de les paraules, si cap el castellà, o cap a l'occità/francès.
Com que actualment es veu que no hi ha unanimitat d'opinions, el català ha quedat mig "penjat", i han sortit les denominacions de "llengua pont", "llengua de transició" i d'altres, que han donat suport a la teoria de la *barreja*, però jo em pregunto, si diuen que les llengues romànqiues venen INDEPENDENTMENT del llatí, llavors què? O és que potser això és fals?

No és que em vulgui enfrontar a tots aquests linguistes, que per altra banda en saben molt més que jo , però trobo que aquestes teories de classificació tenen més de política i de geografia que no pas de linguistica: algú ha dit mai que el castellà sigui una barreja de gallec i de català? O que el francès sigui una llengua pont entre l'occità i el való? O parlant de llengues que han rebut moltes influències, us heu trobat mai alguna pàgina mínimament seriosa que descrigui l'anglès com un "hard mix of latin, french and anglo-saxon"? Personalment em molestaria que descrivissin la meva llengua d'aquesta manera, com si no fos una llengua única i amb característiques pròpies de per sí, sinó que fos com una cosa que ha d'estar en una banda o a l'altra, perquè ella no en té, de banda pròpia. Una llengua que no val la pena aprendre-la, perquè sabent les altres dues llengues, ja en tens prou, com que es una barreja! Una llengua que no té coses que diguis "això és propi d'aquesta llengua i de cap més, i em resulta molt curiós", no se si m'explico.
Tot aquest rotllo pot semblar una estupidesa, però estic observant que els catalans valoren molt poc la seva llengua, que no la cuiden ni l'estimen, i un dels motius podria ser aquest, que no és ni una llengua per sí sola, només una barreja sense cap interès.
Doncs això: és LINGUSITICAMENT cert que el català és com una barreja de català i de francès? I en aquest cas, no ho podria ser el francès (o l'italià, si voleu) una barreja de castellà i català, o d'altres combinacions? I si no és cert, perquè es diu tant i s'ensenya a tot arreu com si ho fos?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Molt bè!

Escribo en español, porque no sé en catalán, idioma de mi santa madre de Cervera, corazón de la Segarra.

Sí, es típico... 

-¿Hablas catalán? ¡Ah, qué interesante... y exótico! ¿Se parece al francés, noooooo, y al español, y con algo de italianoooo? Es fácil entenderlo, entonces. Pero los catalanes son muy duros... si nos les hablas en catalán, te tratan mal. ¿Por qué será?

-Será porque están en su país. Y sí, -contesto- es exótico. Y no, no es tan fácil. Es un idioma, que sí, tiene sus raíces en otros, como todos. Y sí, son duros los catalanes con los que no hablan su idioma en su tierra... y me parece bien...

-¡Pero cómo dices eso! ¡Eso es intolerancia! Son pocos los que hablan catalán, ¿por qué quieren imponer su idioma?

-No creo, están en su país, ¿cuál es el problema? Es su idioma *oficial*.

-¡Pero bueno, qué manía con ese catalán!

-¿¿¿???

Broma aparte, supongo que porque se trata de un idioma _minoritario_, estadísticamente hablando. Veo en Wikipedia que, oficialmente, hay alrededor de 3 millones de personas que *sólo* hablan catalán. Y otros como 7 millones que son bilingües catalán-espanyol.

Debo confesar que me pasa lo mismo en estos momentos: estoy traduciendo -para subtitulaje, que es mi especialidad- una serie de películas rumanas.

El mismo _tic_. ¡Hombre, se parece al español... y tiene cosas del ruso... qué curiosa mezcla!

Etc.

Fins ara.


----------



## Favara

Juan Jacob, t'has oblidat de la gent bilingüe català-francès (Catalunya Nord) i català-italià (o trilingüe català-sard-italià, de L'Alguer). 

Pel que fa al tema principal, això de que és una barreja entre altres llengües estic ja un tant fart de sentir-ho, i trobe que es deu a l'ignorància (excepte potser el cas d'aquests llingüistes, que tindran un altre motiu).
Si bé és cert que el català té influències d'altres llengües veïnes com era d'esperar, la llengua mateixa ve directament del llatí, d'una branca comuna amb l'occità. Una persona que parle castellà i francès només serà capaç d'entendre una part del que se li diga en català per la similaritat, de la mateixa forma que algú que parle portuguès i italià pot entendre una part del que se li diga en castellà (i no per això és el castellà una llengua de transició). Totes les llengües romàniques són molt semblants entre elles, i una persona castellanoparlant que no ho sàpiga, veurà que la llengua és similar a la seua però li "sonarà a francès", i creurà que és una mena d'híbrid.


----------



## Wilva

Molt interessants les vostres opinions 
Jo el que crec és que la majoria de gent ho diu per ignorància, però això que el català és una llengua minoritària no és cert! El català té més parlants que el danès o el grec! 
No m'he trobat mai amb un cas com el del català, en què ser una parla de transició entre dues altres llengues vagi intrínsecament lligat a les característiques del català. I això, com ja us he dit, es repeteix constantment a llocs que teòricament "seriosos" i amb cert coneixement de la llengua, i sinó mireu què hi diu a la viquipèdia en català: 
"El català té una classificació bastant complicada i no exempta de polèmica (fins i tot amb un cert rerefons polític), car comparteix moltes característiques amb el castellà (llengua iberoromànica) i el francès (gal·loromànica), i és la llengua més propera a l'occità. És per aquest motiu que la classificació de la llengua catalana varia entre les diferents fonts."
"El lèxic bàsic català pareix demostrar més afinitats amb el grup dit gal·loromànic que amb l'iberoromànic. Aquestes semblances es fan més paleses amb l'occità"
Degut a aquest caracter de barreja que té el català des del seus orígens, hi ha linguistes que diuen que va ser un parlar importat!! del sud de França durant l'època de l'imperi carolingi, i que a partir del segle XV es va anar _acostant_ al tronc iber-romanic.
Encara que es digui que el català va evolucionar del llatí, algú que llegeixi això tindrà la sensació que no és ben bé així, sinó que més aviat va evolucionar d'una combinació entre el protofrancès/occità i el protoespanyol.
Però es que jo no entenc perquè es diuen coses com que el lèxic català està entre el del francès i el del castellà, però no es diu mai del lèxic italià o portuguès o fins i tot d'altres llengues encara més minoritàries com l'occità, perquè aquestes dues llengues podrien estar també entre els dos grups, no? It: zio, azzurro Cast: tío, azul. Fra: oncle, bleu. 
It: mangiare, parlare Cast: comer, hablar. Fra: manger, parler.
Un altre dubte que tinc és perquè la fonètica del català ha d'estar entre la d'aquests dos grups. El català i el francès sonen força diferents per mi, el francès té moltes vocals, i alguns sons, com el de la [l] són similars als castellans, però diferents als catalans. Posats a fer, l'italià també comparteix sons amb totes dues llengues no? I el francès també comparteix sons amb el català i el castellà, oi? Llavors perquè d'aquestes dues no se n'ha dit MAI que estiguin entremig de l'una i l'altra llengua?
Llavors ve l'aspecte morfològic, l'aspecte en què diuen que el català és "ibero-romànic", però què vol dir això? Torne-m'hi: si el català i el castellà van evolucionar independentment del llatí, perquè les seves morfologies s'han d'assemblar més que per exemple, les morfologies del castellà i l'italià o el francès? Bé, aquest és el discurs oficial. La veritat no és tant simple: l'italià i el francès fan servir el lo/le com en castellà, però el català fa servir el ho: Non lo so/ no lo sé/no ho sé . L'italià a més a més fa servir el pronom personal "te", que té el seu equivalent "ti" en castellà, però el català fa servir "tu": l'ho fatto per te/lo he hecho por ti/ ho he fet per tu.
Llavors, jo em demano si és correcte i aconsellable (perquè els parlants s'ho creuen, i això pot tenir connotacions negatives per la llengua) repetir constantment cada cop que es parla del català que sempre es belluga entre el castellà i el francès, perquè estic veient que turistes de l'altra punta del món venen aquí i se'n van amb la impressió del "hard mix of spanish and french", una manera una mica estranya de descriure una llengua, no trobeu?


----------



## merquiades

Hola. Perdonad que os escribo en castellano, no tengo el vocabulario para explicar algo tan complicado en catalán.  En mis estudios de lenguas románicas, nos hablaban siempre de  los diversos tipos de latín que usaban los romanos, el latín clásico que se usaba en tiempos de Julio César y la República (año -100- 0) y su evolución hacia un latín vulgar muy distinto (año 300-400).  [referencia siempre Roma] Se trata de un periodo de 700 años durante el cual el idioma cambió bastante. Ahora bien, resulta que poco a poco los Romanos (ejércitos, comerciantes, etc.) dejaban de ir hacia los territorios del interior de la Península Ibérica.  Los militares se limitaban a proteger sus costas mediterráneas (es que tenían conflictos bélicos más importantes en el norte y el este del imperio) y el comercio se hacía sobre todo con las ciudades costeñas.  Por lo tanto, al cabo de varios siglos las hablas del interior permanecían más arcaicas (clásicas) por ejemplos (comer, queso, hablar) el portugués siendo aún más arcaico que el castellano, y las de la costa y del norte de Europa sí recibieron influencias del latín vulgar tardío (menjar, fromatge, y parlar).  Con respecto al latín el francés y el italiano provienen directamente de este latín vulgar avanzado, el castellano y el portugués no.  El catalán tiene ambas influencias (clásica y vulgar)...  Por eso se ve vocabulario y estructuras gramaticales que se parecen tanto al francés y al italiano como al castellano y al portugués, y no es directamente por la influencia de estas lenguas.  Así deberíamos explicarlo en los libros..  Pasa que es complicadísimo explicar eso, he saltado muchos detalles, y a los turistas que no les importa un bledo la historia de la lengua ni los detalles lingüísticos y jamás piensan aprender una palabra del catalán, o del occitán, o de cualquier lengua minoritaria, les basta una definición simplista, tal como "hard mix of Spanish with French"


----------



## merquiades

I després els turistos viuen "Plaça d'Espanya", comparen amb el castellà "Plaza de España" i el francés "Place d'Espagne" i creien que es veritat que es tracta d'una barreja de les dues llengües. D'aquesta manera es crea tota una legenda!  Pensant-ho millor seria facil escriure frases en els llibres com "El català es una llengüa romànica que té influencies de dos tipus de llatí, un que va contribuïr a formar el francés i l'talià i l'altre el castellà. Per això, el parlants del tots el idiomes romàntics troben elements que faciliten l'aprendissatge del català".  Diu l'essecial i basta.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

merquiades said:


> ...Pasa que es complicadísimo explicar eso...


 
Pues lo has explicado muy bien, y en dos patadas y me ha quedado clarísimo.
Gracias por el paréntesis histórico-lingüístico que ignoraba.

Fins ara.


----------



## Favara

Un altre petit exemple d'aquestos que s'oposen a aquesta "hipòtesi" de la parla de transició...
Tenim al llatí la paraula _tabula_, que en francès és _table_i en castellà origina la paraula _tabla_ (que no és el mateix però té aquest origen).
Però al català és _taula_. Si fóra una barreja de castellà i francès haguera desaparegut la vocal, deixant una B (just la contra de la realitat)...

I un altre detall que em ve al cap ara és el pretèrit perfet perifràstic. No el trobareu al castellà ni al francès, i no em sona de cap altra llengua romànica (potser l'occità en tinga, no n'estic segur).

Eixint una miqueta del tema, també volia dir que en moltes ocasions he sentit anomenar al valencià (tot ell o un subdialecte) com a parla de transició entre català i castellà... Totalment fals, açò és català. Es sembla una miqueta més al castellà que altres dialectes, però això és pels arcaïsmes; quan més arrere tornem en el temps, més paregut tindràn dues llengües romàniques. El pas de valencià a castellà es produeix de cop, d'un poble a un altre, i les restes d'una possible antiga parla de transició es troben prou més al sud, al voltant de la ciutat de Múrcia.


----------



## Wilva

Què interessant tot això! M'ha semblat molt entenedora l'explicació d'en merquiades, de fet he llegit alguna vegada en explicacions sobre català i castellà que el primer ve del clàssic, i el català del vulgar, però aquesta visió no és un pèl massa simplista? És que tinc entès que totes les llengues romàniques vénen del llatí vulgar que parlaven els soldats, i que el clàssic només el parlaven les classes altes  jo no hi entenc gaire, però quines paraules del català són "clàssiques"? I quina part de la gramàtica ho és? De totes maneres em sembla una explicació més coherent que l'altra tenint en compte els moviments dels comerciants i soldats romans.
Però la visió més estesa és una altra: les teories sobre les característiques del català que he vist i que han sigut proposades per linguistes de molt de prestigi (i molts dels quals són catalans) és que el català va néixer com a dialecte de l'occità o que l'occità el va influenciar molt, que es va importar durant la marca hispànica, i que des de llavors es va anar allunyant de l'occità i apropant al castellà i altres parles de la península, i quan es descriu la gramàtica, vocabulari fonètica, etc del català sempre es fa comparant-ho amb aquests dos grups, (ho podeu trobar a la viquipèdia, per exemple) però en canvi ben poques vegades es compara el francès amb les altres llengues com l'italià i l'occità, perquè sembla com si les característiques del galo i ibero romanics (i italo romanic i altres) fossin les pròpies del francès, castellà i italià, respectivament, i les altres llengues (catala, occità, etc) és com si haguessin d'encaixar forçosament en un grup o en l'altre, i personalment aquesta visió no em sembla gens científica, sinó política, però és una visió molt extesa i força acceptada que s'ensenya a les escoles i a tot arreu, i això dóna lloc a les parles de transició i a la falta de característiques pròpies del català, que és presentat com una simple barreja, amb les conseqüències que això pot tenir.


Yukia: Em sap greu la meva falta, encara estic perfeccionant els meus coneixements de català, si algú sap si puc editar i canviar-ho, que m'ho digui siusplau, perquè no ho trobo enlloc


----------



## Wilva

Favara, això de categoritzar el valencià com un parlar de transició entre castellà i català em sembla ni més ni menys que una ximpleria. He escoltat i llegit el valencià, i com tu dius, a mi no em sembla gaire influenciat pel castellà, o almenys no pas més que el parlar de Barcelona.
Jo també tinc la impressió que el valencià tant en la pronunciació com en el lèxic i la gramàtica, ha sabut conservar millor les característiques del català antic que no pas la variant del català central, per exemple: en valencià es diu vesprada, i en català principantí tarda, que és un castellanisme. A les illes diuen horabaixa. En valencià també diuen "després" mentre que la influència castellana ha deixat "después" al principat.
Totes aquestes teories dels parlars de transició tenen un fort component polític, però malauradament sembla que de moment tenen justificació filològica i la gent que no hi entén gaire les repeteix constantment, fins que els parlants s'ho acaben creient.


----------



## Arrovellat

Per qué és diu que el català és una barreja de llengues? Feia temps que no entrava en este forum però casualment hui entrava per a esmentar-vos esta questió i m'he trovat amb que algú ja l'havia formulada. Si algú de vosaltres sap d'un 'autor mater' d'esta teoria lingüistica podria dir-ne qui és? Així podriem consultar-hi bibliografia de referència i aprofundir un poc més.

Personalment, i des del punt de vista d'un estudiant d'història, jo pense la teoria en questió és un poc trellat amb poca o ninguna base real. Wilva ho explica més o menys, dient que el catalá és una llengua que es desenvolupa entre els àmbits lingüistics ibero-romànic i galo-romànic, concretament entre la llengua occitana i la castellana. Jo voldria puntualitzar perquè crec que açò no és del tot correcte. Des d'un punt de vista històric diria que el català i l'occità foren, i no hi fa tant de temps d'açò, una mateixa llengua que poc a poc ha tingut evolucions diferents fins a conformar-se com a dues llengues diferents. Vos posse una analogia amb l'antropologia:

Un home comú (Homo Sapiens Chromagnon o Homo Chromagnonensis) i un home de neanderthal (Homo Sapiens Neanderthal o Homo Neanderthalensis) són dues especies diferents del gènere homo amb moltes característiques comuns però no són la mateixa especie, però temps arrere tots dos foren la mateixa especie, l'Homo Erectus, primera especie del gènere homo protagonista d'una diàspora més enya d'Àfrica. Com a protagoniste d'esta primera expansió, els anys i l'evolució feren que en cada lloc esta especie tingués una evolució diferent. L'Homo Erectus europeu va evolucionar a les formes pre-neanderthals (Homo Heidelbergensis) i en África a les pre-cromagnons (Homo Rhodesiensis) i d'esta manera una mateixa cosa esdevé en dues diferents.

Pense que amb el català i l'occità va passar el mateix. Les dues llengues eren la mateixa però van evolucionar de forma diferent, tot i que encara s'assemblen moltíssim, crec que no m'equivoque si dic que hi han teories lingüísitques que afirmen que encara són la mateixa llengua.

Per tant, i ací ve la puntualització sobre Wilva, pense que si s'ha de classificar el català dins d'alguna família lingüisitca ha de ser dins de la Galo-romànica.



> Encara que es digui que el català va evolucionar del llatí, algú que llegeixi això tindrà la sensació que no és ben bé així, sinó que més aviat va evolucionar d'una combinació entre el protofrancès/occità i el protoespanyol.


-Protofrancés/occità... Jo diria pels meus més que limitats coneiximents de lingüistica que no. La llengua occitana pertany a la Lenga d'Oc, un terme que fa referència a les llengues romàniques que es desenvolupen al sur de l'actual França, mentre que el francés pertany a la Langue d'oïl que fa referència a les llengues romàniques que es desenvolupen a la meitat septentrional d'aquest país. Per tant, tot i que alguna cosa tindrà, diria que el francés té poca influència en la gènesi del català.

-Proto-Espanyol... No sé que vol dir este terme. Tindria un significat com Proto-Iberoromànic o com a Proto-castellà? Perquè també dubte moltíssim que el castellà tinga res a vore amb la gènesi del català, i menys quan es diu que hi han testimonis escrit més antics de català que de castellà, i per tant podriem considerar que la primera és una llengua més antiga que la segona.

S'hauria de parar l'orella a això que ha dit Merquiades, encara que si analitzem el léxic castellà i el català trobe que la nostra llengua té moltes més traces arcaiques que el castellà.



> Eixint una miqueta del tema, també volia dir que en moltes ocasions he sentit anomenar al valencià (tot ell o un subdialecte) com a parla de transició entre català i castellà... Totalment fals, açò és català. *Es sembla una miqueta més al castellà que altres dialectes*, però això és pels arcaïsmes; quan més arrere tornem en el temps, més paregut tindràn dues llengües romàniques. El pas de valencià a castellà es produeix de cop, d'un poble a un altre, i les restes d'una possible antiga parla de transició es troben prou més al sud, al voltant de la ciutat de Múrcia.


Voldria incidir si Favara m'ho permet. No estic d'acort amb allò que dius dels arcaismes perquè si analitzes certes paraules que emprem els valencians trobes que són arcaismes occitans, i no castellans. Et posse alguns exemples:

*-> ACÍ*, forma valenciana de l'*AQUI* del català oriental, ve directament del *AICI* occità.

*->* L'ús en l'àmbit oral de *MOS* i *VOS* en lloc d'*ENS* i *US*. Els pronoms MOS i VOS es l'emprat en l'occità.

*->* El fet de pronunciar la vocal inicial *O* com *AU* en algunes paraules. Obrir - *AUBRIR*, olor - *AULOR*...
*
->* El plural *-NS* en lloc de *-S*, en algunes paraules com Home (Homens) Jove (Jovens)...

Tot i açò dir que si que hi han subdialectes valencians força castellanitzats però açò te una relació directa a la proximitat a València capital i Alacant (En alacant no parla en valencià ni la mare de déu).

Per cert Favara, els dos som de la Ribera del Xùquer, jo de l'alta i tu de la baixa


----------



## Favara

No, jo sóc de la Marina.  Que em diga Favara no vol dir que siga d'aquell poble, em ve d'una altra banda.
Amb els arcaïsmes no volia dir que foren castellans ni res d'això; més bé el contrari, són arcaïsmes catalans. Volia dir que si alguns es pareixen més al castellà (com _paréixer_ en lloc de _semblar_), és justament per ésser arcaïsmes, perque venen d'una època on les diferents llengües romàniques encara no s'havien allunyat tant unes d'altres.
Per Alacant supose que et refereixes a Alacant ciutat (que tindries raó), només amb eixir a Sant Vicent del Raspeig ja parla valencià la major part de la població.
Tens raó amb els exemples que has posat, però també cal dir que allò de l'AU- tampoc no es dóna a tot el territori, i a llocs com on visc jo és inconstant (diem olor i obrir, però a canvi també diem _ubert_). Això és resultat d'una tendència a el·liminar les vocals obertes àtones, amb diferent intensitat segons el lloc, i que per ací baix també ha transformat _escriure _en _scriure/ascriure _per exemple. Dit això, cal fer notar que aquesta reversibilitat "o/au" sí té a veure amb l'occità.
Els plurals amb -NS són una història totalment diferent, venen directament del llatí. En un principi eren comuns a tota la llengua però amb el temps han anat desapareixent excepte a uns pocs dialectes.


----------



## Arrovellat

> Per Alacant supose que et refereixes a Alacant ciutat (que tindries raó), només amb eixir a Sant Vicent del Raspeig ja parla valencià la major part de la població.


Si, volia fer referència a Alacant capital, on la nostra llengua ha desaparegut totalment. Parlen un castellà de fet molt paregut al de Madrid amb traces del de Múrcia. A la resta de la provincia d'Alacant (llevat de les comarques de l'interior més properes a Castella, perquè en Villena, al Vinalopó, parlen castellà) parlen català/valencià i a més amb una pronunciació molt correcta i una entonació molt bonica, menys basta que la que emprem a molts llocs de la Ribera, per exemple.

Sobre el possible occitanisme del plural -NS ho deia perquè a esta llengua es conserva, i com al remat són llengues germanes hi havia pensat que possiblement al 'valencià' li venia més de l'occità que del llatí.

P.S: Sobre allò de la transformació vocàlica de Escriure, en scriure i ascriure, si que crec que és una cosa prou general dels valencians. N'hi han un fum d'exemples. Jo per exemple escric EMPORTAR, però pronuncie AMPORTAR, i així amb moltes paraules ENDEMÀ (ANDEMÀ), ESTAR (STAR, ASTAR, segons el cas)


----------



## Wilva

Arrovellat, el que jo intento esbrinar és perquè el català, que ens diuen constantment que és una llengua que ve directament del llatí com tantes altres, però a l'hora de la veritat sempre s'ha de moure entre l'occità i el castellà, (i no per exemple, entre l'italià i el romanès...) que en teoria també venen directament del llatí. Ho dic perquè molts filòlegs al llarg de la història s'han dedicat a comparar el lèxic català per veure si anava "cap amunt" o "cap avall", i a partir d'aquí decidir si era de la banda castellana o occitana. Això a mi em sembla una contradicció amb l'evolució directa des del llatí, i a més a més amb component polític molt intents, perquè no he vist mai que hagin agafat per exemple, l'italià o el francès o el castellà i els hagin començat a comparar amb unes altres dues llengues per veure cap on es decantaven, com si aquestes llengues ja estiguessin establertes i perfectament formades i evolucionades, i en canvi d'altres com el català s'haguessin quedat a mig camí.
Si es diu que el català i l'occità van ser una mateixa llengua fins fa poc llavors no podem acceptar de cap manera que van evolucionar independentment del llatí, sinó que es van separar en una època molt posterior, o que fins i tot encara no s'han separat. 
Sembla com si el català s'hagués de classificar forçosament amb el grup de l'occità o del castellà, però en canvi aquetes dues llengues (bé, l'occità no ho sé segur, també hi ha certa polèmica) ja estiguessin perfectament formades i com si el català no tingués característiques pròpies.
El que m'ha sorprès és això dels arcaismes occitans del valencià. No sé si ho he entès malament, però amb això dones a entendre que el valencià (i tota la resta del català) ve de l'occità. N'hi ha cap prova de tot això? Ho dic perquè personalment no hi entenc massa, però una vegada més, torna a ser una contradicció pel que fa als orígens tant qüestionats del català.
He buscat aquestes paraules al diccionari i no estic d'acord amb què siguin arcasimes occitans:
Ací: Etim.:*del llatí *vg. ecce-hīc, ‘aquí’ (cfr. Grandgent Vulg. Lat. 24, 65). També es feia servir en català antic.
Ens: Etim.: contracció de _*nos*, _produïda originàriament quan aquest pronom anava precedit de mot acabat amb vocal (_que ens _< _que'ns _< _que nos, _etc.).
Mos: Etim.: *del llatí* *nos, *_pron. pers. _de primera persona plural. La forma _mos _s'ha produït segurament per influència del pronom singular _me._
Us: Etim.: contracció de _vos._
Vos: Etim.: *del llatí **vos, *_pron. pers. _de segona personal plural.
Obrir: Etim.: del llatí apĕrīre, mat. sign., sota una forma vulgar *operīre produïda probablement per analogia del seu oposat cooperīre, _obrir._ En occità es pot dir dobrir o daubrir.
Olor/Aulor: Etim.: del llatí odōre, mat. sign. (aulor ho he sentit molt a Barcelona, sobretot a la gent gran).
El plural en NS és molt comú en català antic i després va passar a homes en alguns dialectes com l'oriental.
Com pots veure aquestes paraules coincideixen amb l'occità (i amb la majoria de llengues romàniques) perquè ja eren presents en llatí, i no perquè el català vingui de l'occità, però com tu has dit, potser aquestes dues llengues no vénen directament del llatí, sinó de molt després. En aquest cas hauríem de modificar els llibres de text i altres que parlin sobre el català i afegir que: el català va néixer com un dialecte de l'occità, que aquest sí que ve del llatí, i del qual se'n va separar molt després.


----------



## Arrovellat

Wilva, jo crec que ninguna de les llengues actuals és una derivació directa del llatí. Es a dir, que no crec que de llatí feren ¡PAM! i és convertiren en Italià, Castellà, Francés o Portugués. Suposse que el llatí en cada lloc aniria derivant i adquirint traces autòctones, diferents.

Si mirem la classificació lingüistica del català ens trovem amb açò:
*->*Indoeuropea
*->*Itàlica
*->*Itàlica Occidental
* ->*Gal·lo-ibèrica i Gal·lo-romànica
*->*Occitano-Romànica - _Segons la viquipèdia: La branca de les *llengües occitanoromàniques* junta tots els dialectes de les llengües occitana i catalana, situades majoritàriament al sud de França, Andorra i l'Est d'Espanya ... Hi ha uns fets històrics indiscutibles, però. la llengua catalana i l'occitana tenen en comú l'origen en una mateixa mena de llatí, el diasistema gal·loromànic. Aquest llatí és el resultat d'una mateixa intensitat de la romanització a Catalunya i a Occitània, relacionada amb la proximitat de Roma, i també és la conseqüència d'un mateix substrat ibèric, si més no al sud d'Occitània. Les dues llengües comparteixen també el superstrat visigòtic i el fràncic, a més de la curta presència musulmana, si més no a la Catalunya Vella. El naixement del català i de l'occità s'esdevingué també en un moment de relacions per la pertinença de la Catalunya Vella i d'Occitània a l'Imperi Carolingi.

_Açò no vol dir res, i pot ser he deixat entendre coses que no volia. Però per a mi, el que està clar és que el català comparteix l'oritge amb l'occità i no amb el castellà. El meu iaio em contava històries de gent que anava a treballar a territoris del sud de França (A fer raim o qualsevol cosa) que no tenia necesitat d'apendre francés perquè s'entenien de cine amb els occitano-parlants. I parle de gent que no parlava castellà i s'ho veien més difícil per a entendre's amb un castellano-parlant que amb un occitano-parlant.

On vull arribar és a que crec pel que he pogut esbrinar poc a poc, que l'oritge del català es deu buscar més en la regió del Lengadoc que a la península ibèrica en conjunt. Pot ser amb el temps i altres fonts d'informació canvie d'opinió però pel moment tot el que he llegit, i la comparança d'ambdues llengues em porta a pensar això.


----------



## Wilva

Quan dic que van evolucionar independentment del llatí em refereixo que evidentment no va ser un procés que va passar de cop, sinó que de mica en mica, com tu dius, el llatí es va anar transformant i va agafar característiques pròpies que variaven depenent de la zona. Ara bé, els lingüistes que volen classificar el català, han agafat les característiques d'aquest, les han comparat amb les de l'occità i altres llengues i amb això han arribat a les conclusions de llengua pont i tal, depenent del linguista, es clar. Jo amb això entenc que si es diu que el català comparteix característiques morfològiques i lèxic amb l'occità que no comparteix amb el romanès, per exemple, és perquè el llatí del català i el de l'occità no va evolucionar de manera separada en tots dos casos, sinó que es va mantenir com a una única parla més tard que el llatí del català/occità i el del romanès, no sé si m'explico.
Si es vol buscar l'orígen del català al llenguadoc, aleshores per força el català va ser una llengua importada a través d'alguna repoblació occitana durant l'època carolíngia, i no pas l'evolució autòctona del llatí d'aquí.
La qüestió és si aquesta teoria és correcta, i quines proves n'hi ha, i també perquè no es podria defensar la teoria contrària (que l'occità és català importat), perquè posats a fer, i des d'un punt de vista neutral, suposo que és igual de possible, no?


----------



## Arrovellat

> Si es vol buscar l'orígen del català al llenguadoc, aleshores per força e*l català va ser una llengua importada a través d'alguna repoblació occitana durant l'època carolíngia, i no pas l'evolució autòctona del llatí d'aquí.*


Jo pense que s'hauria d'oblidar la concepció geogràfica de península ibèrica i frança. No és que el català siga una llengua importada de la llengua occitana (aquesta desenvolupada del llatí del lengadoc), sinò que caldria pensar que el llatí del langedoc i el de terres septentrionals de catalunya seria el mateix tipus de llatí (diem-li galo-romànic o com volguem) donada la forta relació de terres catalanes amb el sud de frança a l'alta edat mitjana. Cal que recordem que al sur hi havia una cultura totalment diferent, la de l'emirat i després califat omeya, amb el que les terres catalanes, que en esta època estaven baix l'autoritat del imperi carolingi, tindrien poca relació. Per tant s'hauria de vore a les gents d'occitana i als habitants dels comptats catalans com a un mateix grup cultural que poc a poc evoluciona de forma diferent.

P.S: Per cert, l'article LO emprat en valencià també es una traça comuna amb l'occità, per exemple. No com a article neutre sinò com masculí. Lo poble, lo món...


----------



## Wilva

A veure, si ho he entès bé, el llatí del català que es parla a la Cat. Nord i l'occità del llenguadoc seria gairebé el mateix. Però jo tinc entès que el català també es va desenvolupar més cap al sud, a les terres on hi ha ara Barcelona, Lleida, etc. Aquest llatí també tenia una relació especial amb el del llenguadoc? Ja sé que amb els trobadors l'occità es va tornar relativament famós i important, però no només a l'àrea de Catalunya, sinó també a Itàlia, Castella, etc. 
A veure, no hi entenc massa d'història, i és possible que digui alguna bestiesa, però tinc entès que el català es va desenvolupar a la Tarraconense i l'occità a la Narbonese (o alguna cosa així...), i que després de la caiguda de l'imperi romà van venir els visigots, a tota la Península, i després els àrabs, que van arribar fins a la part sud de França, però com tu dius, els francs van conquerir la part que coneixem com a catalunya vella, i posteriorment la catalunya nova, però el que vull dir és que allà ja hi havia gent que parlava llatí que en teoria ja portava uns quants segles evolucionant cap al que avui es coneix com a català, i no veig cap relació especial amb l'àrea on es parla occità --també cal tenir en compte que és una àrea molt gran, i que els parlars occitans presenten moltes peculiaritats-- excepte si durant la marca hispànica no només es va conquerir, sinó que també es van repoblar els comptats amb gent occitana.
Llavors sí que tindria sentit afirmar una connexió especial entre el català i l'occità, però si la gent dels comptats era la mateixa que uns quants segles abans, la relació no hauria d'haver estat tant forta com per canviar o substituir la parla d'aquella gent...


----------



## Arrovellat

> ...tinc entès que el català es va desenvolupar a la Tarraconense i l'occità a la Narbonese (o alguna cosa així...)


La Tarraconense (Hispania Citerior Tarraconensis) era una de les tres provincies en les quals la península ibèrica es dividia durant la Roma Imperial, les altres dues eren la Lustania i la Bètica. Encara que puga confondre el nóm de la Provincia, que el tenia per la seua capital *Colonia Ivlia Vrbs Thrivmpalis Tarraco* (Actual Tarragona), i fer pensar que el terme fa referència només a certs territoris, la Tarraconense anava des de l'antiga Cartago Nova (Cartagena de Múrcia) fins als pirineus, i d'estos fins a Gallaecia (Actual Galicia) formant un triangle. Es a dir, que la Tarraconense estava composada geogràficamente pels actuals territoris de Catalunya, Aragó, València, Múrcia, La Rioja, El país Basc, Cantabria, Asturies, Galicia, Castella i Lleó, Madrit i una bona part de Castella La Manxa... i cal dir que sota la romanització hi havien diferencies culturals molt grans entre els pobles de cadascún d'estos llocs. Per exemple, a Galicia hi trovariem Galaics, que eres un poble indoeuropeu que res tenia a vore amb els edetans de la part de València, i com és evident la romanització en cadascún d'estos llocs es conformaria de forma diferent per les diferents traces culturals autòctones.

La Narbonense, feia referència a la provincia de la Gallia Narbonensis, dins de la qual es trobava la Septimania, amdues part de la posterior occitania.

Ara be, Com relacionem directament els territoris nord-orientals de la Tarraconense (les terres catalanes) amb la integritat dels territoris de la Narbonense (les terres de la llengua d'oc). A l'alta edat mitjana, que jo considere punt temporal de la gènesi d'ambdues llengues, els visigots tenien el control de certs territoris (per X factors que ara no venen al cas). Estos territoris baix el control dels visigots en un primer moment eren la totalitat de les provincies de la Gallia Aquitania i la Gallia Narbonense, i part de la península ibèrica, llevat dels territoris de Portugal i Galicia, que estaven baix dominació sueva. Ací tindriem una primera conexió directa, si és que la dominació romana no ho era.

Després, amb la pressió dels Francs el regne visigot pert els territoris de la Gallia Aquitania i després part dels de la Gallia Narbonense. Casualment, la septimania, territori mater de l'occità amb frontera directa amb terres catalanes, seguiria formant part del regne visigot fins a la seua desaparició amb la invasió musulmana. No deixa de ser interesant el fet de que una volta consolidada la invasió musulmana els territoris catalans que no estaven baix control califal, estaven baix control carolingi, i a més vinculats administrativament a la Septimania (Occitania). I com no dir-ne que hi havien dos comptats catalans dins del que hui és França, el comptat de Rosselló i el de Conflent, que s'hi consideraven tant septimans com catalans. Es a dir, relació, relació i més relació entre terres occitanes i catalanes, fins al punt de dir que l'alta edat mitjana, moment embrionari de amdues llengues tan paregudes, està marcada per una relació intensa entre els dos territoris. Són moltes casualitats, no? Tot i que no es pot afirmar res categòricament, son 500 anys de relació directa i fins avui de relació cultural. Històricament no crec que fora ningún poc trellat dir que les gents dels pirineus ença i dels pirineus enllà foren un mateix grup cultural que anara evolucionant de forma diferent.


----------



## ernest_

Segons aquest article de la Wikipedia anglesa Occitano-Romance languages, Català i Occità eren una mateixa cosa durant l'edat mitjana:

_During the Middle Ages, for five centuries (8th to 13th) of political and social convergence of these territories, there was no clear distinction or separation between the Occitan and the Catalan. For instance, the Provençal troubadour, Albert de Sisteron, says: "Tell me which are better, French or Catalans, and place me among the Catalans, the Gascons, Provençal, Limousins, Auvergnats and Viennois". In Marseille, a typical Provençal song is called 'Catalan song'. (M. Milà i Fontanals, __De los Trobadores en España, p. 487)_


----------



## Wilva

Tal com us he dit la història no es el meu fort  per tant suposaré que tot el que ha escrit l'arrovellat sobre les relacions occità-català és cert, però tinc els meus dubtes. He escoltat l'occità i us haig de dir que hi ha força diferències entre dialectes, o almenys això m'ha semblat: el llenguadocià i el gascó els entenc prou bé, però en canvi l'auvergnat m'és més difícil i el provençal ja em costa moltíssim d'entendre. No sé si per un català nadiu és el mateix, però us puc assegurar que de tot el que diu aquest home no he pogut entendre gairebé res, encara que l'accent em soni familiar:
http://prosodia.uab.cat/atlasintonacion/enquestas/provencal/Selhans/index.html#entrevistes
A la viquipèdia en català també hi diu que des dels primers textos escrits sembla haver-hi diferències. De l'edat mitjana no en puc dir res perquè ho desconec, però almenys la pronunciació a dia d'avui em sembla prou diferent, i també hi ha diferències lèxiques i morfològiques, evidentment.
A més a més totes les llengues romàniques s'assemblaven molt durant l'edat mitjana, encara més que ara, així doncs el català s'assemblava ben segur a l'occità, però també al francès antic, al castellà antic, a l'italià antic... i l'occità evidentment també.
De totes maneres aquesta relació del català amb l'occità gairebé sempre implica que la llengua que s'ha de moure és el català, que és presentat com una variant de l'*occitano*-romanic, i que després, cap al segle XV, es va allunyar de la seva llengua mare (?) i es va anar apropant al castellà fins a dia d'avui. Aquesta explicació l'he vist a molts llocs. És clar, tot molt bonic, però jo em demano: i l'occità i el català no es van moure? Es van quedar quietes? No estaria igual de bé dir que l'occità va néixer com una variant del català, i que cap al segle XV es va anar afrancesant? O que el castellà va néixer com un dialecte de l'asturià i després es va catalanitzar? Perquè això no es diu mai, encara que podria ser perfectament possible.


----------



## Arrovellat

> De totes maneres aquesta relació del català amb l'occità gairebé sempre implica que la llengua que s'ha de moure és el català, que és presentat com una variant de l'*occitano*-romanic, i que després, cap al segle XV, es va allunyar de la seva llengua mare (?) i es va anar apropant al castellà fins a dia d'avui.



Però no ho veges com un moviment de ninguna llengua, i si et plau al dialecte del qual amdues llengues venen, anomena'l Catalano-Occitano-Romanic. Són dos llengues que en oritge eren la mateix i van evolucionar de froma diferent però relacionada. I això de que el català es va anar apropant al castellà, deuries descartar-ho completament perquè pareix que li donem a la nostra llengua un component d'insuficiencia autonomia evolutiva... És que el castellà es traga lingüisticament a totes les llengues amb les que té contacte geogràfic? Jo crec que no, el català evoluciona per separat del castellà com ho fa el protugués, evidenment entre estes llengues i sobre tot a territoris fronterers hi haurà influencies tant d'una banda com d'una altra.



> No sé si per un català nadiu és el mateix, però us puc assegurar que de tot el que diu aquest home no he pogut entendre gairebé res, encara que l'accent em soni familiar:
> http://prosodia.uab.cat/atlasintonac...ml#entrevistes



La dicció d'este home no és la que deuria de ser i en la seua defensa s'ha de dir que la forta centralització francesa ha fet molt de mal a les altres llengues amb les que compartia estat. Este home, com la major part dels occitans té un accent força afrancesat, i ells mateixos ho reconeixen amb pena. Et posse un exemple de la Televisió occitana, on entrevistador i entrevistat tenen un accent afrancesat, si pares l'orella els entendràs:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOm2mGOkX_A&feature=channel_page


----------



## Wilva

Llavors català i occità no es van separar durant l'època de la romanització, sinó que es van mantenir com la mateixa llengua durant uns quants segles més tard, a diferència de català i castellà o occità i francès, és això, no? Si l'occità i el català s'assemblen molt, no dic pas que no, però totes les llengues romàniques s'assemblen...


> I això de que el català es va anar apropant al castellà, deuries descartar-ho completament perquè pareix que li donem a la nostra llengua un component d'insuficiencia autonomia evolutiva...


Si precisament d'això em queixo! Que sembla com si el català no fos una llengua de cap a peus com totes les altres, sinó una mena d'occità amb trets especials que amb el temps es va anar castellanitzant i convertint-se en un "patois", una llengua a mig fer i sense característiques pròpies. Però és que jo no ho dic pas això, només em limito a comentar el que s'està ensenyant a moltes: escoles, guies, llibres de linguistica romànica, viquipèdies, universitats, etc. I la gent s'ho creu, sigui veritat o no. I a ningú no li agrada parlar un patoïs a mig fer.
Si he escrit això del castellà, és perquè durant els últims segles aquesta llengua gràcies a l'expansió de l'imperi castellà ha guanyat molts de parlants, i ara és molt poderosa, molt més que altres llengues que té al voltant, com el català. De fet, llengues com l'aragonès i l'asturià, que ens diuen que venen directament del llatí, i que jo no havia sentit mai, sóc capaç d'entre-les en un 90%,  i ecara que em sàpiga greu dir-ho, la meva impressió és que és castellà amb alguna paraula estranya de tant en tant:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cL9Fc_Ndpc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gq2Lo_05Lyc
Una cosa semblant està passant amb el gallec, que ja ni es molesten a posar-li subtítols.
A l'estat francès està passant exactament el mateix amb l'occità i altres llengues.
Jo no sóc linguista ni molt menys, però crec que és prou clar que aquestes llengues amb molt de poder tendeixen a _fagocitar_ les altres que tenen al voltant, que van perdent prestigi de mica en mica, però el procés contrari passa en molta menys mesura. 
El que vull dir amb tot aquest rotllo és que el català ha passat i està passant per èpoques en què perd el prestigi davant d'una llengua molt més potent i n'adopta les característiques de mica en mica. és un procés que afecta totes les llengues del món quan perden prestigi.
Aquests linguistes partidaris de les subdivisions ibero i gal·lico romaniques expliquen les coses d'aquesta manera, és a dir, que el català des de fa uns quants segles, no innova, sinó que es castellanitza, sigui cert o no. 
Aquesta visió tant contaminada per la política i que la gent adopta insconscientment, fa perdre prestigi al català, i el català n'hauria de guanyar, de prestigi, per evitar seguir el mateix camí que moltes altres llengues.


----------



## ampurdan

No sóc lingüísta, ni molt menys. Em sonava que als darrers anys de l'institut vam parlar d'aquest tema i he buscat una mica. Sembla que les teories occitanistes venen dels homes de la Renaixença ("en llemosí sonà lo meu primer vagit" que deia Bonaventura Carles Aribau, tot i que potser no va posar un peu a Llemotges en sa vida), bàsicament pel pes que la llengua trobadoresca va tenir en la nostra literatura _lírica_ en l'Edat Mitjana (fins a Ausiàs March no ens "n'allibarem" totalment), no tant en la prosa.

A partir d'aquí, un cop establerta la independència lingüísitica de la llengua catalana (és a dir, reconeguda la pertanyença al mateix grup que l'occità, no al grup de l'occità), Martin-Lübke afiança la teoria gal·lo-romanista.

Menéndez Pelayo y Amado Alonso van denfensar posteriorment la inclusió al grup de les llengües ibero-romanes (on el castellà era la llengua diferent i innovadora respecte als trets comuns del galaico-portuguès, astur-lleonès, aragonès i català al nord i el mossàrab pel sud).

Trobo que és veritat que tot això és molt relatiu i sempre depèn del punt de vista que un agafi. No m'he dedicat a comprovar-ho, i per tant això és només un judici d'impressions amb un valor molt relatiu, però em fa l'efecte que grup catalano-occità també presenta característiques comunes innovadores respecte parlars més "perifèrics" com les llengües d'oïl i la resta de parles ibèriques.

Un dels processos de canvi lingüístic és el de taca d'oli que s'origina en un lloc i s'escampa. Les línies que separa els llocs on un determinat canvi s'ha produït es diuen issoglosses. Estic segur que durant els foscos segles de l'Edat Mitjana es van produir molts canvis en el llatí vulgar que es van anar extenent segons el contacte que mantenien les persones de les diferents terres.

El que també és innegable és que la potència expansiva de l'espanyol i sobretot el francès oficials ha influït en la resta de llengües i les seves relacions de similitud. L'oficialització del català possiblement també afectarà d'alguna manera la variació dialectal del mateix, en un sentit homogeïnitzador. A tot això segur que els mitjans audiovisuals de comunicació i la gran mobilitat de les persones avui tindrà un pes prou important. Crec que cada cop les isoglosses aniran coincidint més amb les fronteres administratives i el fet d'entendre les llengües com a compartiments tancats.

El català té elements únics i té moltes semblances amb les seves llengües veïnes de l'antic continuu lingüístic romànic, i en això la geografia només és determinant en el sentit que ha facilitat la comunicació de canvis mutus. El decisiu són els llaços culturals que han fet que a partir d'un moment donat es comuniquin els canvis lingüístics amb uns parlars i no amb uns altres. Difícilment els catalans avui comencin a pronunciar la "r" a la manera parisina, en canvi, potser (i dic només potser) és més probable que acabin perdent alguns pronoms febles que avui encara comparteixen amb occitans, els altres francesos i els italians, com en la llengua habitual ja han perdut el "llur" ("lor","leur", "loro", que fins i tot té el romanesos i llur "lor").

Potser algun lingüista ens pot explicar quin és exactament l'estat de la qüestió avui dia. Sigui com sigui, dir que "el català és una barreja de llengües" és una gran veritat, que és una barreja de "castellà i francès" és una frase per sortir del pas que sí que és veritat que no fa honor a la realitat.


----------



## Wilva

Gràcies per aquesta explicació tant aclaridora, ampurdan 
El català sempre ha estat víctima, per dir-ho d'alguna manera, de la política i la seva situació geogràfica, i això n'ha afectat la classificació dins d'aquests grups que de linguística en tenen més aviat poc...


> Un dels processos de canvi lingüístic és el de taca d'oli que s'origina en un lloc i s'escampa. Les línies que separa els llocs on un determinat canvi s'ha produït es diuen issoglosses. Estic segur que durant els foscos segles de l'Edat Mitjana es van produir molts canvis en el llatí vulgar que es van anar extenent segons el contacte que mantenien les persones de les diferents terres.


Per això no es pot dir que les llengues romàniques van evolucionar independentment del llatí, sinó que es van influenciar mútuament, i en funció d'això s'han intentat classificar en aquestes agrupacions, i que si el català compartia alguna paraula de més amb el castellà que amb el francès, era perquè estava necessariament relacionat amb l'ibero-romànic.


> Sigui com sigui, dir que "el català és una barreja de llengües" és una gran veritat, que és una barreja de "castellà i francès" és una frase per sortir del pas que sí que és veritat que no fa honor a la realitat.


Una barreja de llengues? Home, sí que ha rebut moltes influències, com totes les llengues del món, no? Però dir que és una barreja... no em sembla correcte, encara que pel que fa al català es diu moltíssim, però jo no he vist mai el castellà presentat d'aquesta manera.
A Barcelona es veuen coses com que vénen turistes, immigrants que vénen a treballar i erasmus, i pregunten què és el català, i la gent d'aquí els respon que és molt semblant al castellà, però que té una mica de francès i d'italià, que no cal esforçar-s'hi gaire, perquè si ja saps castellà, li poses alguna paraula de l'italià i del francès, li retalles una mica les paraules, i ja el parlaràs perfectament. Encara que costi de creure això és el que està passant. Els resultats són que la majoria dels nous parlants parlen un català après d'oïda i sense parar-hi massa l'atenció ni posar-hi interès, és a dir, un català que sembla de tot menys català, i el pitjor de tot és que els parlants enlloc d'insistir, enfadar-se o mostrar alguna reacció, no sembla que els importi massa el tema ja que "no val la pena amoïnar la vida dels nouvinguts perquè aprenguin a parlar un patoïs que ja poden aprendre d'oïda, si ja tenen prou maldecaps els pobres!" i si els mateixos parlants no valoren la llengua, ni tan sols creuen que és una llengua digna, encara menys ho creuran els no-parlants.


----------



## Arrovellat

> Llavors català i occità no es van separar durant l'època de la romanització, sinó que es van mantenir com la mateixa llengua durant uns quants segles més tard, a diferència de català i castellà o occità i francès


Jo no crec que es puga parlar de català, occità, castellà, francés... Ni de qualsevol altra llengua romànica durant l'antiguitat, ni tansevol durant l'antiguitat tardana donat que el naiximent de les llengues romàniques s'ha de buscar a l'alta edat mitjana i a la plena, a la baixa edat mitjana i la moderna estos embrions de llengua començarien a evolucionar cap a les llengues que coneixem hui. Però parlar-ne de català, occità o castellà, i em repeteix, de qualsevol llengua romànica a l'època de la romanització em pareix un poc trellat. La romanització és un procés, diferent a cada lloc, pel qual la cultura de les poblacions autòctones es sincretitza amb la dels conqueridors romans (encara que seria més correcte dir que les cultures autòctones és romanitzen), per tant les llengues que hi hauria a territoris catalans serien l'ibèric, alguns focus indoeuropeus cèltics i el llatí portat per les legions.



> Si precisament d'això em queixo! Que sembla com si el català no fos una llengua de cap a peus com totes les altres, sinó una mena d'occità amb trets especials que amb el temps es va anar castellanitzant i convertint-se en un "patois", una llengua a mig fer i sense característiques pròpies.


El català no pot ser un patois de res, i molt menys de castellà perquè és una llengua més antiga que este.



> De fet, llengues com l'aragonès i l'asturià, que ens diuen que venen directament del llatí, i que jo no havia sentit mai, sóc capaç d'entre-les en un 90%, i ecara que em sàpiga greu dir-ho, la meva impressió és que és castellà amb alguna paraula estranya de tant en tant:


L'aragonés (La Fala) i l'asturià (El bable) em semblen llengues proto-castellanes. M'explique; pareixen ser estancs de la parla de la que derivaria el castellà amb el temps que han anat evolucionant però conservant traces comuns amb el castellà antic. A més, és curiós vore que són llengües que es troben a l'àmbit geogràfic on es situa el naixement del castellà. Pot ser per açò es pareixen tant.



> Una cosa semblant està passant amb el gallec, que ja ni es molesten a posar-li subtítols.


Hi ha una teoria 'pan-protuguesista' per la qual el gallec seria una mena de portugués castellanitzat sense deixar de ser una mateixa llengua. Però jo entenc la major part de la llengua gallega i no entenc tant el portugués.



> A l'estat francès està passant exactament el mateix amb l'occità i altres llengues.


No crec que haja passat exactament la mateixa cosa. Si el centralisme castellà hagués tingut la severitat i implantació del francés, hui hi haurien una quinta part de catalanoparlants dels que n'hi han, i seria una llengua totalment castellanitzada, com li ha passat a l'occità. Vos recorde que només hi ha mig milió de occitanoparlants i tots parlen força afrancesat.



> El que vull dir amb tot aquest rotllo és que el català ha passat i està passant per èpoques en què perd el prestigi davant d'una llengua molt més potent i n'adopta les característiques de mica en mica. és un procés que afecta totes les llengues del món quan perden prestigi.


Dis-me quines característiques ha adoptat la nostra llengua del castellà? Tenim una gramàtica i una fonètica prou més complexa que la castellana i un lèxic igualment ric. Una altra cosa és que a certs llocs hi haja menys parlants (Per exemple, a València capital on els parlants materns són minoria) i que els parlants d'estos llocs parlen castellanitzadament.



> és a dir, reconeguda la pertanyença al mateix grup que l'occità, no al grup de l'occità


És el que he volgut dir sempre, que català i occità eren en oritge i durant molts anys una mateixa llengua que evolucionen de forma diferent, però tot i això tenen una semblança considerable. Mai no he volgut dir que el català vinga de l'occità sinò que ambdues llengues venen d'una mateixa comuna. Esta llengua podem anomenar-la com volguem; Proto-català-occità, Proto-lengadocciá, Romanç catalano-occità... El que siga.



> Menéndez Pelayo y Amado Alonso van denfensar posteriorment la inclusió al grup de les llengües ibero-romanes ... em fa l'efecte que grup catalano-occità també presenta característiques comunes innovadores respecte parlars més "perifèrics" com les llengües d'oïl i la resta de parles ibèriques.


Crec que hauriem de deixar de banda les concepcions geogràfiques administratives d'avui al parlar de lingüistica perquè, i ho dic de bò, les teories de Menéndez Pelayo y Amando Alonso, tienen un component ideològic de caire politic i administratiu, és a dir, que per a estos homens les llengues es desenvolupen al context estatal on hi són hui. Cosa falsa com un ninot de falla. I respecte a l'àmbit occitano-català dir-ne que els ser llengues amb un paregut tan clar entre elles, més gran que amb qualsevol altra llengua, siga castellà o francés, fa evident que foren una cosa inovadora diferenciada del contexte ibèric i el d'oïl.



> El que també és innegable és que la potència expansiva de l'espanyol i sobretot el francès oficials ha influït en la resta de llengües i les seves relacions de similitud. L'oficialització del català possiblement també afectarà d'alguna manera la variació dialectal del mateix, en un sentit homogeïnitzador.


Evidentment, l'estandar del català ni te incloses les diferencies dialectals de dialectes com el valencià, el lleidatà o el mallorquí però les accepta com a particularismes amb validesa.




> Una barreja de llengues? Home, sí que ha rebut moltes influències, com totes les llengues del món, no? Però dir que és una barreja... no em sembla correcte, encara que pel que fa al català es diu moltíssim, però jo no he vist mai el castellà presentat d'aquesta manera.


Totalment d'acord.


----------



## Wilva

Jo estic força d'acord amb tu en tot el que expliques, però hi ha un parell de coses que m'agradaria comentar una mica:


> L'aragonés (La Fala) i l'asturià (El bable) em semblen llengues proto-castellanes. M'explique; pareixen ser estancs de la parla de la que derivaria el castellà amb el temps que han anat evolucionant però conservant traces comuns amb el castellà antic. A més, és curiós vore que són llengües que es troben a l'àmbit geogràfic on es situa el naixement del castellà. Pot ser per açò es pareixen tant.


Entesos. Llavors, de la mateixa manera que el català-occità, aquestes tres llengues van passar per un estadi posterior al llatí abans de "separar-se". De totes maneres encara que s'hi assemblin força a tot arreu es diu que vénen del llatí, potser per alguna qüestió de guanyar prestigi i diferenciar-se del castellà, llengua a la qual es passen la majoria de parlants que les abandonen.


> Dis-me quines característiques ha adoptat la nostra llengua del castellà? Tenim una gramàtica i una fonètica prou més complexa que la castellana i un lèxic igualment ric. Una altra cosa és que a certs llocs hi haja menys parlants (Per exemple, a València capital on els parlants materns són minoria) i que els parlants d'estos llocs parlen castellanitzadament.


Home no sóc cap experta, però els lingüistes i no tant lingüistes repeteixen constantment amb un cert aire de fatalisme que el català està deixant de ser català. A veure, jo pel que puc percebre és que la gent gran en general parla català català, però això sí, amb uns quants castellanismes. En canvi la gent jove de per exemple Barcelona ciutat parla un català amb el lèxic i les estructures sintàctiques més proper al castellà que no pas el dels avis.
No es pot negar que la fonètica, gramàtica i lèxic del català de bona part dels catalanoparlants és prou diferenciada de la del castellà, però tampoc no es pot negar que la omnipresència del castellà (castellano-parlants que són el 50% o més a Catalunya, i en major percentatge encara a València i a les Illes, majoria dels canals de TV en castellà, revistes en castellà, pel·lícules en castellà, etiquetatge en castellà, etc etc etc) fa que el català que es parla avui tendeixi a apropar-s'hi cada vegada més; en la direcció contrària també hi ha influència, és a dir, els castellano-parlants també han adoptat paraules del català, però no tantes ni molt menys; això passa perquè ara per ara el castellà té més poder i prestigi.


----------



## ampurdan

Wilva said:


> Una barreja de llengues? Home, sí que ha rebut moltes influències, com totes les llengues del món, no?



Sí, em referia a això, que és una barreja en el mateix sentit que totes les llengües del món ho són; em vaig expressar malament.


----------



## Wilva

Aquesta és la definició que l'enciclopèdia catalana dóna sobre el català:

"Llengua romànica del grup de la Romània occidental, amb trets comuns a les llengües iberoromàniques, com la morfologia (especialment les flexions nominal i verbal), i a les llengües gal·loromàniques (el fonetisme i, en part, el lèxic), molt afí a l'occità; pròpia dels Països Catalans"

Jo em demano: és certa aquesta definició? Abans havíem quedat en què el català va evolucionar molt proper a l'occità, i que se'n va separar en un estadi posterior que de les altres llengues romàniques. 
Llavors, com és possible que la morfologia sigui més semblant a les llengues ibero-romaniques? Que potser no s'assembla a la de l'occità? I la de l'occità no s'assembla a la del castellà i portuguès (perquè el portuguès encara que es digui que ve del llatí sembla que també es va separar del castellà en una data molt posterior, un cas semblant al del català-occità). Quines flexions nominals i verbals del català s'assemblen més a les d'aquest grup i perquè, si havíem quedat que era més propera a l'occita? Això si acceptem que l'occità és gal·loromànic, és a dir, que comparteix més característiques amb el francès (perquè es veu que allò típicament gal·loromanic és francès) que per exemple, amb l'italià (suposadament perquè també hi va haver un estadi intermig?).
La part del fonetisme, no té, des del meu punt de vista, massa sentit. Dir que el fonetisme del català s'assembla més al de l'occità i el del francès que al del portuguès o italià --sobretot aquest últim-- em sembla una vajanada.
Si mireu els sons de l'italià veureu que té set vocals, com moltes varietats del català, i que els sons de les consonants de totes dues llengües s'assemblen més que per exemple les consonants del castellà. La fonètica del francès em sembla força diferent, i l'occita té la vocal Ü, inexistent en català. Per altra banda, el so de la [l] és molt semblant en castellà i francès, però diferent en català, que té la "l velar".
El vocabulari diu que s'assembla més al "gal·loromànic", en part. Què vol dir això? Si mireu els vocabularis del català i de l'italià i romanès i d'altres llengües com les del nord d'Itàlia veureu que també s'assemblen molt. Per exemple, en català i en italià es diu "espatllar" quan es fa malbé una cosa, mentre que en francès i en castellà es diu "estropear/estropier". El romanès i el català també comparteix moltes paraules que semblen idèntiques: foc-foc nou-nou bou-bou.
D'altra banda el vocabulari del francès-italià em sembla molt més semblants que per exemple el del català-castellà, però no he vist mai el francès inclòs dins de l'italo-romanic.
És per això que em sembla força estrany que diccionaris i altres fonts d'informació que semblen enteses en el tema facin aquestes definicions, perquè algú inexpert que les llegeix li ve al cap que el català "està entremig del francès i del castellà", encara que després es digui que no, que això és una simplificació i generalització, que el català ve del llatí i això i allò altre, però és molt difícil refutar-ho quan veus que està justificat i explicat de la mateixa manera però amb unes altres paraules per fonts que en teoria han fet servir la ciència per arribar a aquestes mateixes conclusions.
Com ja he dit diverses vegades, jo no hi entenc gaire, i és per això que m'agradaria saber si algú que hi entén una mica en el tema, pugui aclarir això de les flexions verbals i nominals ibero-romàniques i el vocabulari gal·loromànic, en part.


----------



## Arrovellat

A vore, Wilva, jo suposse que teories n'hi hauràn més d'una, com a qualsevol questió acadèmica sobre la qual volguem debatre (física, biologia, història...). Evidentment algunes ens semblaran més encertades que altres i vorem que semblen tindre una base molt més sòlida. Hi han filòlegs, amb la seua carrera i el corresponent diplometa penjat al seu despaig, que diuen coses sobre la seua materia que només són poc-trellats. Et pose l'exemple d'alguns filòlegs valencians com Carmen Puerto, que diu que el valencià i el català són llengues totalment diferents, i que ella el català no l'entén. La seua teoria com a lingüista és la següent: Que el català és una llengua inventada per Pompeu Fabra que va fer una mena de barreja entre totes les subllengues (o patois, terme que usa despectivament) que es parlaven a territori català i anomenà a este barreja llengua catalana (ella també empra el terme 'Infame e infecto dialecto barceloní).

Tu creus que esta teoria té trellat? Evidenment no ho compare amb la informació que has tret de l'enciclopedia catalana, però on vull arribar és a que haver-hi estudiat no et dona raons, et dona eines, de la forma que les empres ja és cosa teua.


----------



## Arrovellat

P.S: Li he enviat un correu electrònic a al Filòleg Joan Solà, suposse que el coneixereu, el seu treball s'ha centrat molt en la història de la llengua catalana i pot ser ens done alguna resposta aclaridora.


----------



## Wilva

Hola arrovellat 



> Et pose l'exemple d'alguns filòlegs valencians com Carmen Puerto, que diu que el valencià i el català són llengues totalment diferents, i que ella el català no l'entén. La seua teoria com a lingüista és la següent: Que el català és una llengua inventada per Pompeu Fabra que va fer una mena de barreja entre totes les subllengues (o patois, terme que usa despectivament) que es parlaven a territori català i anomenà a este barreja llengua catalana (ella també empra el terme 'Infame e infecto dialecto barceloní).
> 
> Tu creus que esta teoria té trellat? Evidenment no ho compare amb la informació que has tret de l'enciclopedia catalana, però on vull arribar és a que haver-hi estudiat no et dona raons, et dona eines, de la forma que les empres ja és cosa teua.



Totalment d'acord amb tu, malauradament hi ha certs "lingüistes" que utilitzen els seus coneixements de lingüística per fer i justificar certes accions polítiques que no tenen res a veure amb la lingüística, però com que es tracta de l'enciclopèdia catalana doncs vaja, crec que hauria de tenir certa credibilitat...



> Li he enviat un correu electrònic a al Filòleg Joan Solà, suposse que el coneixereu, el seu treball s'ha centrat molt en la història de la llengua catalana i pot ser ens done alguna resposta aclaridora.



Què interessant! En Joan Solà, l'he sentit anomenar alguna vegada, és un lingüista català molt famós. A veure si ens en pot informar una mica i sobretot explicar millor aquestes teories de la llengua pont. Estic impacient per saber-ne la resposta


----------



## Epilio

Wilva said:


> Entesos. Llavors, de la mateixa manera que el català-occità, aquestes tres llengues van passar per un estadi posterior al llatí abans de "separar-se". De totes maneres encara que s'hi assemblin força a tot arreu es diu que vénen del llatí, potser per alguna qüestió de guanyar prestigi i diferenciar-se del castellà, llengua a la qual es passen la majoria de parlants que les abandonen.



Lógico que se pasen al castellano; es la lengua predominante. El asturiano, en este caso, goza de una mínima protección estatutaria que apenas se plasma en la realidad. ¿Resultado?, el asturiano se está perdiendo, y en unas pocas generaciones desaparecerá completamente quedando sólo alguna reminiscencia léxica o morfológica en la lengua que lo suplante, como ocurre en algunas áreas otrora asturhablantes. 

Respecto al "prestigio" al catalogar al asturiano como dialecto latino. Lo cierto es que esa aseveración es, simplemente, expresar una obviedad. Hay que tener en cuenta que el asturiano ha sido un idioma perseguido, con especial ahínco, durante el último siglo. La suplantación idiomática viene, no obstante, de antes. Cuando el Reino de Castilla absorbió al de León, la lengua castellana se convirtió en el idioma preeminente merced al poderío castellano. El asturiano (o asturleonés) descendió peldaños. Comenzó la situación de diglosia. El idioma, a pesar de todo, subsistió durante siglos aunque sin norma estándar por no ser lengua de cultura ni empleada en la administración. Con el despegue industrial asturiano y la arribada de miles de trabajadores de otras CC.AA, la expansión de la educación a todas las capas sociales y la cada vez mayor influencia de los medios de comunicación, el asturiano, que era idioma "de aldea", quedó sentenciado en beneficio de la "fina" y culta lengua de Castilla.

En todo este proceso el asturiano fue estigmatizado. Las gentes de bien hablaban castellano, no ese dialecto de paletos del agro. Se le consideraba un dialecto defectuoso del castellano, infecto y necesariamente a extinguir para deleite y frución de los cultos hablantes de román paladino. Con el paso de los años la consideración hacia el asturiano cambió, aunque prácticamente sólo a nivel académico. Se lo clasificó como dialecto del latín vulgar, cuya evolución en tierras astures produjo un idioma particular.

En lo tocante a que el asturiano es una especie de progenitor del castellano, no lo creo. El castellano nació en el condado de Castilla, ubicado a los pies de los actuales territorios vasconavarros. Dicho condado se hallaba habitado sobre todo por gentes de origen vascón, hablantes de latín además de vasco. Aunque el castellano moderno, el asturiano, el aragonés y el gallego compartan filiación genética, esto no quiere decir que unos procedan de los otros. Es cierto que a medida que nos retrotraemos en el tiempos podremos trovar semejanzas entre los latines vulgares más arcaicos y cercanos, pero incluso entonces no todos estaban sujetos a la misma influencia vía substrato, e.g. En el caso castellano, la impronta vasca ha sido evidente y no sólo a nivel léxico (Unamuno llegó a decir que el castellano era el latín de los vascos). Cuido que las tres lenguas se separaron con el paso de las centurias, creándose códigos de comunicación diferenciados aunque con más semejanzas entre ellas que las que podrían tener con el napolitano o el normando.

PD: No dispongo del tiempo necesario para redactar mi comentario en catalán. Espero que no se censure excesivamente mi actitud.


----------



## Wilva

> En todo este proceso el asturiano fue estigmatizado. Las gentes de bien hablaban castellano, no ese dialecto de paletos del agro. Se le consideraba un dialecto defectuoso del castellano, infecto y necesariamente a extinguir para deleite y frución de los cultos hablantes de román paladino. Con el paso de los años la consideración hacia el asturiano cambió, aunque prácticamente sólo a nivel académico. Se lo clasificó como dialecto del latín vulgar, cuya evolución en tierras astures produjo un idioma particular.


És molt trist tot això que expliques. De fet, si mires vídeos al youtube sobre l'asturià, veuràs que la gran majoria tenen un component burlesc, com si l'asturià fos un dialecte del castellà parlat per un borratxo o un pagès esquizofrènic. Amb el català passa una cosa semblant, tot i que no tant exagerada. Aquí parlar un català molt correcte o amb paraules que no siguin castellanitzades pot suposar que alguna gent et consideri un pagès analfabet o bé un intel·lectual independentista que està obsessionat amb la llengua, i la millor manera de no ser estigmatitzat és parlar castellà, En canvi, amb el basc poden no parlar-lo o criticar qui el parli, però diuen que "és un idioma de cap a peus, no com el català o l'asturià, que son dialectes". És com si parlar una llengua molt propera donés menys drets als parlants de protegir-la, de valorar-la i d'exigir-ne el coneixement a tot aquell que vulgui treballar en aquella societat.


> Aunque el castellano moderno, el asturiano, el aragonés y el gallego compartan filiación genética, esto no quiere decir que unos procedan de los otros. Es cierto que a medida que nos retrotraemos en el tiempos podremos trovar semejanzas entre los latines vulgares más arcaicos y cercanos, pero incluso entonces no todos estaban sujetos a la misma influencia vía substrato


És evident que l'asturià en el seu desenvolupament és tant dialecte del castellà com a l'inrevés. No hi entenc, però suposo que l'asturià va evolucionar del llatí, i que el castellà no el va influenciar fins molt després. S'assemblen? És clar. També s'assemblen el francès i l'italià, però ningú no ho diu. A l'hora de la veritat el que passa és que damunt del paper es diu que l'asturià i el català vénen del llatí, però tothom acaba pensant que les coses no van anar ben bé així, i llavors és quan vénen les teories de barreges i patuesos a mig fer. Per això jo demano que algú que hi entengui ens ho acabi d'explicar perquè tot això només dóna fonaments a aquestes teories de pa sucat amb oli que la única cosa que provoquen és el menyspreu cap a la llengua subordinada.


----------



## Interfecte

Hola a tothom.

M'he llegit molt interessat tot el que heu anat dient sobre l'origen i la formació del català. I, què voleu, no puc deixar de dir-hi la meva.

A mi em van ensenyar al col·legi, a BUP i COU sobretot (això de l'ESO no ho vaig olorar ni de lluny), que el català no era ben bé ni del grup gal·lo-romà ni de l'ibero-romà. Sinó que havia evolucionat independentment, tot i que amb influències i substrats diversos (com totes les llengües, és clar) d'una manera similar a l'occità. Amb la qual, tampoc formava un grup tanmateix. De fet, encara us diré més. El nostre professor de català (almenys el que vaig tenir més anys, Pere Marcet, seguidor de Joan Coromines) dubtava que existissin realment aquests dos grups de llengües. Més aviat es quedava només amb la divisió de llengües romàniques orientals, amb l'italià, el romanès, el dàlmata (desaparegut fa un segle), el romanx o reto-romànic, el cors, el sard, i segurament me'n deixo alguna. I en la part occidental la resta, inclosos el francès, el castellà i el català.

En aquesta part occidental ens explicava que hi havia una continuïtat, sobretot a la península ibèrica, en les diverses llengües romàniques i les solucions lingüístiques que produïen en la seva evolució des del llatí. Però que tant el francès com el castellà trencaven aquesta continuïtat. En el cas del francès pel seu substrat germànic, en el castellà pel substrat basc (o èuscar, si ho preferiu).

Sobre això darrer, i seguint una mica també Coromines, la meva idea és que la llengua castellana trenca la continuïtat per la forta influència del basc. Jo en dic que el castellà és la manera de parlar llatí dels bascos. Una mica "patillero", ho sé, però no crec que vagi gaire errat. El que és cert és que el castellà és destaca per les seves diferències respecte les altres llengües romàniques.

Però tornem al català. Amb aquesta descripció del que em van ensenyar, en realitat, ja va inclosa la normalitat del català. Vull dir que és una llengua més de les romàniques. Amb les seves semblances i diferències amb les altres. Igual de barrejada o poc barrejada. En realitat, el que hauríem de provar, quan tractem de definir-la a algú que no la coneix, és de reconèixer-ne els trets característics i destacar-los. Però ara no us sabria dir quins són


----------



## Wilva

Hola Interfecte 

Una cosa que em crida molt l'atenció és això de la gran influència àrab del castellà i el portuguès i la de les llengües germàniques en el francès. És una cosa que es diu sempre i es fa servir per justificar la suposada divergència d'aquestes llengües respecte tota la resta.
Però és cert? El català, encara que no es digui tant, també té moltes paraules d'orígen àrab i germànic com per exemple matalàs, setrill, arronsar (de l'àrab), òliba, trencar, gaire, lleig (del germànic) i l'italià i l'occità (i el castellà) també tenen influència forta del germànic. 
D'altra banda, la influència de l'àrab en castellà i portuguès és només lèxica, perquè si tu mires la gramàtica veuràs que és ben bé llatina.
Respecte la influència del basc en el castellà, és una cosa que es repeteix constantment, però un altre cop, excepte algun tret fonètic com la pèrdua de la [f] a principi d'algunes paraules com harina, i algunes paraules que varien depenent de la zona, la gramàtica i el lèxic en general és prou diferent.
Altres llengües considerades menys influenciades, com el sard, l'italià, l'occità o el gallec, també van tenir un substrat que les va alterar. I si mirem la fonètica del portuguès, llengua considerada típicament ibero-romànica i més conservadora que el castellà, veurem que també té característiques molt úniques que no s'assemblen gens a les de les llengües veïnes.
El francès es diu que és una llengüa molt propera a les germàniques, però això torna a ser una exageració: el lèxic i la gramàtica són força diferents i molt semblants a les de les llengües romàniques. Hi ha algunes característiques, com per exemple col·locar el subjecte davant del verb com fa per exemple l'anglès, mentre que en altres llegües romàniques s'omet, però si amb aquesta caracter´sitica ja es pot considerar molt diferenciada, el català també podria ser-ho si mirem el pefet perifràstic tant característic de vaig+verb, d'orígen força controvertit, però he vist alguna hipòtesi que l'intenta relacionar amb la influència germànica:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=342854


> n realitat, el que hauríem de provar, quan tractem de definir-la a algú que no la coneix, és de reconèixer-ne els trets característics i destacar-los. Però ara no us sabria dir quins són


Mira què he trobat que va dir la filòloga Carme Junyent:
"Com anècdota apuntava que el català té unes identitats úniques com a llengua. Per exemple: és l’única que utilitza el verb ANAR com a temps passat (vaig anar, vaig caure...); la paraula que defineix la destresa d’algú en algun art o en algun treball, que en totes les llengües s’utilitza la paraula derivada de “dreta” com “adiestrar”, en català s’utilitza una paraula derivada d’”esquerra”: ensinistrar. I la tercera cosa que la fa únicaentre totes les llengües d’Europa, és que té noms compostos formats per Nom (part del cos humà) més verb. Per exemple: capgirar"


----------



## Interfecte

Wilva,

Veig que tu t'ho has estudiat molt més que jo tot això. De tota manera, en això d'"ensinistrar" i tenir "mà esquerra" sí que m'hi havia fixat. I a mi, ja m'agrada això que prevalgui l'esquerra.


----------



## Epilio

Wilva:

Encara existeix l'idea que suposa que l'asturià és menys llengua que el castellà. Com he dit, a un nivell acadèmic la qüestió està cuasi tancada. Hi ha molt d'estudis sobre la formació de l'asturià, el seu desenvolupament, la seva història, tot allò que s'ha escrit (que no n'és poc malgrat l'estat de subordinació que va patir) etc. Tot açò confirma l'idiosincrasia particular d'una forma de llatí que es formà al territori asturià.

Emperò, a un nivell més quotidià i fins i tot polític, els vells estigmes i concepcions no han canviat gaire. De fet, els politics asturians són fills dels prejudicis d'antany i no volen reconèixer res de nou. Van rebre una educació feta a la mesura de les polítiques del franquisme en assumptes lingüístics. De totes formes, atès que la població no té cap interés en conservar el seu patrimoni que l'asturià desapareixerà ben prompte, i això no és pas quelcom teòric; és una realitat comprovable ja avui dia.

Al final, tot sembla ésser una qüestió sociolingüśitica i el mateix pot aplicar-se a ço que dius sobre el rebuig d'un català més pur substituint-lo per un catanyol o castellà inclús. No obstant potser que en aquest exemple hagi tingut influència el tipus d'estandarització que féu en Pompeu; el seu desgrat per les formes més dialectals que conservaven millor el català i que utilitzás com a estándar una varietat del català més castellanitzada que la resta. Tinc amics de Ses Illes els quals parlen un català més antic i en la meva opinió més formós (lo mateix li passa a la forma occidental; Lleida, Ribagorça etc.).


----------



## Wilva

Si no tinc mal entès, la gent parla una llengua per dos motius: 1: Que sigui util. 2: Que tingui prestigi. 
El primer requisit depèn del nº de parlants, evidentment. Si l'asturià només el parla el 5% de la població i l'altre 95% parla castellà, està clar que almenys de cara al carrer l'asturià no és gaire útil. Una cosa semblant passa amb el català a les grans ciutats.
També depèn de l'ajut que rebi d'altres organismes de més poder, com empreses de tot tipus, el govern, l'escola, etc. En aquests moments, no sé quina és la situació de l'asturià, però m'imagino que no deu ser pas millor que la del català. A nivell de protecció oficial, el català compta amb la generalitat que el té com a llengua per defecte, o almenys això és el que se'ns diu. Les empreses tot i que varien, en general es tendeix a recolzar el castellà (etiquetatge de productes, que va des de medicaments fins a joguines per nens, pel·lícules, anuncis, música, diaris, canals de TV...) sobretot si són de l'estranger o de la resta d'Espanya.
Hi ha altres institucions, com per exemple els jutjats, on el català és una llengua clarament prescindible.
Tot això fa que aquí sigui molt fàcil viure sense tenir ni un sol coneixement de català, però en canvi impossible si es desconeix el castellà.
Pel que fa a la qüestió del prestigi, el castellà en té i de sobres: no només és la llengua de l'oci, sinó que se'ns repeteix constantment que té molts de parlants, que amb ella pots viatjar a mig món, que et pots entendre amb tot Espanya; a més a més, i per les seves característiques, és una llengua molt atractiva pels estrangers.
El prestigi del català està ben fumut: el català és la llengua dels mestres, dels iaios i dels radicals independentistes "rojos", i no pas la llengua de la vida real, això s'assumeix gairebé insconscientment. A més a més, la cosa és pitjor quan ja de per sí no és ni una llengua: com tu has dit, en Pompeu Fabra va voler descastellanitzar la llengua, purificar-la, i el resultat és que ara la gent té sentiment de culpa perquè no sap com es diuen aquestes paraules en català: rato,tenir que, lo, guapo, apretar, pues, cantamañanas, borde,cutre,tonto, i així una infinitat més. El resultat és que a molts han de pensar més del compte quan parlen en català. I perquè s'hi haurien d'esforçar? Una mena de dialecte a mig fer, que és com una barreja de castellà i francès, sense cap tipus d'atractiu ni utilitat, poc expressiu, i que a més a més costa molt de parlar i et fa pensar més del compte. Seria millor parlar l'altra llengua, que com a mínim és una llengua útil i de veritat, no?


----------



## ampurdan

A mi sí que em sembla que en morfologia de la llengua el català s'assembla molt més al castellà que no pas al francès o a l'italià (no puc opinar sobre l'occità).

Un dels trets diferencials i molt important que s'ha dit i que diferencia el francès de la resta de llengües citades, és l'ordre dels elements de la frase, si bé no és tan rígid com en alemany o en anglès, la frase francesa té els elements molt marcats i rara vegada es pot el·lidir el subjecte.

Per altra banda, l'ús del subjuntiu és gairebé idèntic en català i en castellà, mentre que hi ha força divergències en francès i en italià.

L'italià i el francès parlats, com l'alemany, no han sentit la necessitat de conservar la diferència entre pretèrit perfet simple i compost, i han preferit utilitzar per a tot temps passat perfet el compost (Je suis allé, io sono andato, ich bin gegangen), mentre que en castellà es manté perfectament la diferència en el llenguatge de cada dia (com a mínim el peninsular, i en tot cas la tendència general seria a fer prevaldre la forma simple "fui" a la composta "he ido"); el català també manté la diferència, tot i que és veritat que amb una forma singular que és el perfet perifràstic "vaig anar" que coexisteix amb el literari i dialectal "aní".

A propòsit d'això, també es característica comuna de l'italià i el francès la creació dels temps perfets de certs verbs (tot i que no sempre els mateixos) amb el verb "ésser" en comptes de l'haver (com en els exemples d'abans amb "anar"). En català dialectal també existeix "sóc anat" però la immensa majoria de parlants diuen "he anat", com en castellà (i en anglès).

Hi ha molts tipus de construccions gramaticals que són molt diferents en francès, molts usos diferents que fan que les traduccions paraula per paraula puguin arribar a ser difícilment comprensibles, tot i tractar-se de llengües llatines germanes. En canvi, les estructures són molt més semblants en castellà i en català.

Ara bé, no sé fins a quin punt això és degut a un origen comú com al fet que hi ha hagut una forta influència del castellà sobre el català. A part que el francès també es diu que és una llengua que respecte al llatí originari ha evolucionat molt més que l'espanyol, el català o l'italià.


----------



## Wilva

Bona explicació ampurdan 
Jo comprenc força bé el francès i l'italià escrits, i he trobat que aquestes dues llengues tenen les morfologies i els vocabularis molt semblants, encara més que el castellà i català.
Pel que fa a les característiques que el català comparteix amb les llengües de la península, haig de dir que he estat mirant textos de català antic, i m'ha semblat que el modern opta per unes solucions més properes a les castellanes, però no sé si és degut a la influència castellana o bé és l'evolució de la llengua.
Per exemple: Com tu dius, en català es fa servir el verb haver i no l'ésser, a diferència de l'italià i el francès: així doncs, es diu: he anat, he vingut, com en castellà.
Però no és gens estrany que la gent gran habitualment digui coses com: eren vingut, ereu anat, era estat, etc. En canvi, en els joves això és molt estrany, i ells diuen més: haguessin vingut, haguéssiu anat, hagués estat, etc, de manera que l aconstrucció esser+verb es va perdent. No sé si es influència del castellà, jo diria que més aviat és un calc de la parla de la televisió, on no fan servir les construccions considerades arcaiques. En català medieval trobem construccions tant amb el verb esser, com amb l'haver.


> Un dels trets diferencials i molt important que s'ha dit i que diferencia el francès de la resta de llengües citades, és l'ordre dels elements de la frase, si bé no és tan rígid com en alemany o en anglès, la frase francesa té els elements molt marcats i rara vegada es pot el·lidir el subjecte.


Quan et refereixes a l'ordre dels elements de la frase, vols dir això? (poso exemples en italià):
Ho dato la palla a Marco
La palla ho dato a Marco
A Marco ho dato la palla
  A Marco la palla ho dato
Aquesta flexibilitat també la tenen el castellà i el català.


> Hi ha molts tipus de construccions gramaticals que són molt diferents en francès, molts usos diferents que fan que les traduccions paraula per paraula puguin arribar a ser difícilment comprensibles, tot i tractar-se de llengües llatines germanes. En canvi, les estructures són molt més semblants en castellà i en català.


Me'n pots posar algun exemple siusplau? No sóc cap experta en francès, però et puc dir que sense haver-lo estudiat mai, puc entendre la majoria de coses que es diuen a nivell escrit (més o menys com en portuguès), i la dificultat més gran que tinc és comprendre algunes paraules que tenen significats molt semblants, però que s'escriuen molt diferents:
ex: aux - als/a los des - de les/de las sauf - salvo et-i/y du - del/del artificielle - artificial/artificial i així moltes més.
D'altra banda, també hi ha característiques compartides per castella, portuguès, francès, occità... però no pel català.
Per exemple, el futur perifràstic anar + verb: "va a terminar" "va a finire" "il va terminer" "va termina" "vai terminar" "va (a) fenir", però en canvi en català: acabarà, no podem pas dir "va a acabar", sí que podem dir "va acabar", però expressa una situació passada i no futura.
Què fem doncs? Agrupem totes aquestes llengües i deixem el català a part?
Si es pot dir, i es diu constantment, que la morfologia del català és ibero-romanica, i el vocabulari s'assembla més al de l'italià i francès, no estaria bé també dir que el vocabulari del francès és molt semblant al del català i que la morfologia està entremig de la del castellà i l'italià? 
Si això últim que he dit a molts els semblarà una ximpleria, perquè no passa el mateix amb la descripció del català? Hi ha algun motiu "científic" o té més a veure amb qüestions de sociolingüistica?


----------



## Epilio

Wilva said:


> Pel que fa a les característiques que el català comparteix amb les llengües de la península, haig de dir que he estat mirant textos de català antic, i m'ha semblat que el modern opta per unes solucions més properes a les castellanes, però no sé si és degut a la influència castellana o bé és l'evolució de la llengua.
> Per exemple: Com tu dius, en català es fa servir el verb haver i no l'ésser, a diferència de l'italià i el francès: així doncs, es diu: he anat, he vingut, com en castellà.
> Però no és gens estrany que la gent gran habitualment digui coses com: eren vingut, ereu anat, era estat, etc. En canvi, en els joves això és molt estrany, i ells diuen més: haguessin vingut, haguéssiu anat, hagués estat, etc, de manera que l aconstrucció esser+verb es va perdent. No sé si es influència del castellà, jo diria que més aviat és un calc de la parla de la televisió, on no fan servir les construccions considerades arcaiques. En català medieval trobem construccions tant amb el verb esser, com amb l'haver.



Aquest tipus de construcció també era comú en castellà antic. El "Cantar del Mio Cid" n'és una mostra així com altres textos medievals. Són mous possiblement perduts, no sé pas si hi haurà qualque lloc on s'hi senti, però típics _in illo tempore_. Potser que l'influència del castellà sí hagi estat determinant cap al canvi de perífrasi en català una vegada "es va decidir" la que seria la conjugació castellana.

Si és un calc de la TV i a la TV s'hi parla català estándar (el català estudiat a les escoles), caldria parar esment a l'obra d'en Pompeu qui fou, principalment, l'artífex d'aqueix català que rebutjà i rebutja formes més arcaiques o, dit també, més catalanes.


----------



## Wilva

> Aquest tipus de construcció també era comú en castellà antic. El "Cantar del Mio Cid" n'és una mostra així com altres textos medievals. Són mous possiblement perduts, no sé pas si hi haurà qualque lloc on s'hi senti, però típics _in illo tempore_. Potser que l'influència del castellà sí hagi estat determinant cap al canvi de perífrasi en català una vegada "es va decidir" la que seria la conjugació castellana.



En castellà antic (i en català) també es feia servir el verb haver amb el sentit de "posseïr", com fan actualment el francès i l'italià, però actualment es fa servir el tenir. Suposo que cada llengua va anar evolucionant a la seva manera, i que les formes noves adoptades pel castellà i català coincideixin no té perquè voler dir que tenen un orígen comú, ara bé, la influència és molt possible que ho acabi afavorint. El que és segur és que les formes que es fan servir a la tele i d'altres mitjans i que només usen el verb haver com a auxiliar, ho han acabat de consolidar, sobretot entre els més joves.
La contradicció és que Pomeu Fabra amb el seu estàndard volia fer un català net de castellanismes, però malauradament, molta gent que vol parlar un català bo, no sap com es diuen molts de castellanismes, ja sigui sintàctics o lèxics en català, i això no li ho explicarà ningú si no comencen a remenar llibres i consulten els lingüistes més prestigiosos.
Si tenim en compte la situació de diglòssia en què es troba el català, i la imrpessió que en tenen els parlants, i que els hi arriba de totes bandes (una mena de dialecte de l'espanyol amb alguna paraula francessitzada) i li afegim que els parlants que s'hi maten a parlar-ho bé, que són minoria, han de pensar una frase 10 vegades abans de dir-la per por de dir algun castellanisme, al final aquesta gent se n'acabarà cansant i abandonarà el català, i si ens hem de refiar de l'altra part dels parlants, els que no es preocupen gens de dir 3 castellansimes cada 4 paraules, el futur del català pinta molt negre . 
No sé quina solució hi pot haver per aquesta situació...


----------



## Arrovellat

Ací tinc la respota de Joan Solà, ens recomana la lectura del següent llibre:



> Benvolgut ............: aquesta i moltes altres qüestions les podràs resoldre perfectament al llibre següent: Antoni Ferrando / Miquel Nicolás, "Història de la llengua catalana", Bacelona: UOC, Pòrtic 2005. // Salut.



Demà el llogaré a vore. Crec que està a quasi totes les biblioteques d'humanitats.


----------



## Wilva

Hola arrovellat 

Has tingut una molt bona idea consultant aquest lingüista. Si el recomana Joan Solà, suposo que aquest llibre serà "de fiar", aviam què hi posa sobre l'orígen del català i tot això de la llengua de transició, perquè la veritat és que és una mica molest que la gent que no coneix bé la llengua, la consideri una mena de castellà retallat amb alguna paraula estranya presa del francès o de l'italià.
Crec que aquest llibre se l'haurien de llegir els que es dediquen a descriure i a parlar del català davant de la gent que no hi entén, i no pas els propis parlants, però en fi, veient l'interès que mostren la majoria de gent... 

Així que pugui m'acostaré a la primera biblioteca d'humanitats que trobi per consultar-lo i poder comparar els nostres punts de vista .


----------



## La parca Laquesis

Molt interessant la discussió...
Només volia afegir que les llengües, de manera natural, (és a dir: sense fronteres polítiques fortes, ni la consciència lingüística dels parlants de tenir llengua o varietat lingüística diferent de la veïna, ni sense un estàndard que les homogeinitza i fa que se separin de les dels territoris fronterers) són, o han sigut, el que s'anomena un *continuum lingüístic*. És a dir, les llengües no canvien quan se sobrepassa una frontera (ja sigui provincial, comarcal o estatal), si no que una mateixa llengua varia i es distancia de sí mateixa com més allunyats estan dos punts en el territori (no el polític, si no el geogràfic). Així mateix, a mesura que les llengües van anar evolucionant del llatí, les diferències evolutives no es trobaven entre dos pobles a banda i banda d'una frontera política (a vegades ni n'existia una de clara), és a dir, parlaven exactament igual però una mica més diferent dels veïns dels altres més allunyats d'ells. Les llengües (i dialectes) no es podien tallar per enlloc, per això mateix s'anomena continuum lingüístic. Un exemple d'això seria com al nord de Castelló i al sud de Tarragona es parla la mateixa varietat de català.
En relació amb el tema de debat, llavors, vull dir que totes les llengües romàniques són més o menys la mateixa "macrollengua", una evolució del llatí (el lèxic varia segons el tipus de llatí i a quina etapa del l'imperi romà arribés), i totes comparteixen similituds lèxiques, morfològiques, sintàctiques i fonètiques, perquè provenen de la mateixa llengua i perquè han evolucionat les unes al costat de les altres, a vegades sent la mateixa fins que han entrat en joc factors polítics. Per això mateix sempre podràs dir: oh, el català és una barreja de X i de Y o el portuguès/francès/italià de tal i de qual i així amb totes les llengües romàniques. Si no, compareu-les amb llengües allunyades geogràficament com el japonès o les ameríndies, o les llengües de signes, que són TANT diferents!
Obviament, afirmar que una llengua és una barreja de dues és simplista, és més, és una bajanada, parlant de llengües naturals, però hi ha molta gent ignorant (i d'altres coses pitjors) pel món, què hi farem!
Espero haver-me explicat 
Salut!


----------



## Wilva

La teva explicació és clara i té molta lògica. Es parlava llatí a gran part de l'imperi, i a cada lloc les varietats van anar prenent característiques pròpies. Però llavors hem de descartar allò que diu que "van evolucionar independentment del llatí", perquè es dedueix que és fals.
Fins aquí bé. Però ara ve el millor de tot, i és que aquesta explicació són paraules que s'emporta el vent si mirem el debat sobre la classificació del català, que ja fa gairebé un segle que dura, i que es veu que té la majoria de lingüistes catalans i no catalans intrigats. Si mires què s'ha fet a l'hora d'emparentar el català amb les llengües properes, la gran majoria de lingüistes ha agafat l'occità d'una banda i el castellà de l'altra, i han mirat el vocabulari del català per veure si compartia més paraules amb una o altra llengua. En funció d'això s'ha adscrit en un o altre grup. Actualment hi ha moltes pàgines amb contingut educatiu on s'hi diuen coses com que "el català té el vocabulari i la fonètica gal·loromànics, i la morfologia ibero-romànica"; la visió més estesa del català és que és un parlar de transició, i que en allò que no coincideixi amb el castellà, coincidirà amb el francès. Fins i tot en algunes pàgines en anglès se'l descriu com una barreja estranya de castellà i francès, i amb una mica d'italià i portuguès també.
El que es dedueix, acceptant el que tu dius, és que si el català és un parlar de transició, també ho podria ser el castellà, no? Si mires les àrees on es van originar català i castellà, veuràs que no n'hi ha cap particularment més propera a l'àrea on es va originar el francès, per tant, quin problema hi ha en considerar el castellà un parlar de transició entre el català i el francès? Perquè, suposo, que de problema n'hi deu haver un, ja que no ho he vist *mai*. Tampoc no ho he vist mai dir del portuguès, de l'italià, de l'occità, ni del romanès. En canvi, en el català, el fet de ser un parlar de transició va implícit a la seva descripció com a llengua; quan penses en el català, ja està: és molt semblant al castellà però amb una miqueta de francès.
I una altra cosa: realment existeixen els grups com l'ibero-romànic i el gal·loromànic (i altres)? Perquè el cas és que gairebé tothom els accepta sense posar-hi pegues, però això contradiu de ple la teva explicació, que ens ve a dir que no hi havia barreres "polítiques" a l'hora de la formació de les llengües romàniques, a diferència del que passa amb aquesta classificació, que dóna a entendre que la barrera entre la Gàl·lia i Hispania era ben clara. I encara que fos així (que no ho crec pas), el català per què no podria compartir característiques amb parlars de per exemple, Itàlia o els Alps? O fins i tot Romania? Quin problema hi ha? Per què sempre ha d'estar lligat al que tingui al nord i a l'oest?
Jo no sé què pensar, si a l'hora d'inventar-se aquests grups ho van fer amb cert fonament lingüístic o bé tot això de lingüística en té menys que de química.
El problema ve quan els catalanoparlants creuen que el català és com una cosa a mig fer sense característiques pròpies diferents de les altres llengües veïnes, i que algú que sàpiga castellà i francès, segur que podrà parlar un català força bo, i fins i tot no li caldrà ni estudiar-lo.


----------



## jmx

Wilva said:


> I una altra cosa: realment existeixen els grups com l'ibero-romànic i el gal·loromànic (i altres)? Perquè el cas és que gairebé tothom els accepta sense posar-hi pegues, ...


Això no és cert, hi ha autors que no donen cap valor especial a aquestes classificacions, i jo diria que són els que estan una mica al dia en teoria lingüística. Per exemple, Ralph Penny, parlant del castellà, diu clarament que, al menys a les llengües romàniques, aquesta mena de classificacions de tipus "Stammbaum" (arbre genealògic) no serveixen per res.

Cita de Penny, llibre "Variation and Change in Spanish", punt 2.5.1 (en anglès):


> Not only is the tree model inadequate to express the relationships between diatopically related varieties, but it may seriously distort the diachronic and synchronic study of language. Some would argue that this model works well within Indo-European linguistics, where the varieties under consideration (all written and therefore partially or fully standardized) are usually well separated in space and time and where the intervening varieties have all vanished without trace, removing any possibility of viewing the Indo-European family as a continuum. However, where the object of study is a series of now-existing varieties or a range of closely related varieties from the past, the tree model is open to a number of grave objections.


----------



## Wilva

> Això no és cert, hi ha autors que no donen cap valor especial a aquestes classificacions, i jo diria que són els que estan una mica al dia en teoria lingüística. Per exemple, Ralph Penny, parlant del castellà, diu clarament que, al menys a les llengües romàniques, aquesta mena de classificacions de tipus "Stammbaum" (arbre genealògic) no serveixen per res.


És una bona notícia, perquè fixa't que en gairebé tots els llibres que he trobat i que parlen del català, es fan servir aquestes classificacions basades en la política. Mira't, sinó, la viquipèdia en català, o qualsevol altra wiki, a l'apartat on es parla del català, i on es fan servir aquestes denominacions. Si no serveix per res, trobo que s'haurien de superar, perquè no ho veig bé això de barrejar una ciència com és la lingüística amb la geopolítica: com que el francès, el castellà i l'italià tenen estat, perfecte, però llengües com el català són presentades com un patuès a mig fer entre les llengües de "veritat".
Si algú troba cites d'autors que hi estan en contra d'aquestes classificacions, estaria molt bé que les posés, jo també en buscaré, sembla que afortunadament no són tan estranyes com sembla... 


> Not only is the tree model inadequate to express the relationships between diatopically related varieties, but it may seriously distort the diachronic and synchronic study of language. Some would argue that this model works well within Indo-European linguistics, where the varieties under consideration (all written and therefore partially or fully standardized) are usually well separated in space and time and where the intervening varieties have all vanished without trace, removing any possibility of viewing the Indo-European family as a continuum. However, where the object of study is a series of now-existing varieties or a range of closely related varieties from the past, the tree model is open to a number of grave objections.


És interessant i té força sentit comú, però per bé o per mal molts lingüistes continuen fent servir els arbres, i en el cas del català, la classificació en aquells dos grups... potser en un futur canviarà, no dic que no, però de moment aquests lingüistes com el que em cites semblen minoritaris...


----------



## Wilva

Un exemple molt representatiu de com s'ha anat classificant el català el trobem en aquest llibre, que podreu consultat al google books, de títol "Wilhelm Meyer-Lübke i Das Katalanische" de l'any 1998 i que he trobat per casualitat. El llibre només compta amb previsualització limitada, però n'hi ha prou per fer-se'n una idea força precisa del seu contingut. Es tracta d'una revisió general de la fonologia, sintaxi, lèxic, morfologia i evolució del català representada d'una manera molt curiosa, en tres columnes: 
a la de l'esquerra, hi surten els mots en espanyol, a la del mig, els mots catalans, i a la de la dreta, els provençals/occitans.
http://books.google.cat/books?id=PR5PFU0UumcC&pg=PP1&dq=meyer+l%C3%BCbke+katalanische#v=onepage&q=&f=false
Per a cada aspecte, de cada evolució, de cada paraula, estructura gramatical, fonetisme, etc des del llatí, l'autor va explicant si el català va d'acord amb l'espanyol o amb l'occità:
"en espanyol i en català, AU i AI es monoftonguen en /o/ i /e/ ja des d'època preliterària, mentre que es mantenen en provençal" :
  cosa                                                     cosa                                               causa
  leche                                                    llet                                                    lait 
Trobem pàgines i pàgines amb aquestes tres columnes fent-ne comparacions, i és que segons l'autor, les peculiaritats evolutives d'aquestes tres llengües es poden classificar en tres grups en funció de les seves coincidències: català-espanyol, català-provençal i català-espanyol-provençal. 
Les coincidències del català amb altres llengües romàniques (perquè el llibre té el català com a protagonista) ni tant sols s'esmenten; els trets compartits entre provençal-espanyol són escassíssims o nuls (deu ser que aquetes dues llengües estaven completament aïllades), i les invencions pròpies del català no compartides amb cap d'aquestes llengües són tant escasses que es poden comptar amb els dits d'una mà. Es dedueix que català sempre ha d'anar d'acord, o bé amb l'espanyol, o bé amb el provençal. 
Qui ha escrit això es basa en l'obra de Meyer-Lübke, un dels filòlegs alemanys experts en llengües romàniques més reconeguts i prestigiosos, que va publicar una obra amb molt de ressò i credibilitat dins la lingüistica catalana, el "Das Katalanische", de manera que és citada constantment per filòlegs catalans de molt de renom, i que segons he pogut llegir, es tractava, igual que aquest llibre, d'un seguit de columnes en què es comparava el lèxic del català amb el provençal o el castellà, per veure cap a on tirava. Meyer-Lübke va extreure com a conclusió que la proximitat era més gran amb el provençal, però s'han fet moltíssimes comparacions posteriors, algunes de les quals han donat resultats contraris (és a dir, que és més proper al de l'espanyol) com aquesta última (per citar-ne només un exemple), del 2008: 
http://www.danmunteanu.com/novedades.html
És a dir, que aquest tipus de descripció per al català no és una cosa del passat que s'ha vist que era massa simplista i errònia i s'ha abandonat, sinó que en ple segle XXI encara gaudeix de considerable credibilitat i ressò.
El que més crida l'atenció és que el cas del català és únic. Vosaltres heu vist mai en qualsevol llibre que per descriure l'occità s'hagin fet tres columnes, una pel català, l'altra per l'occità i la tercera pel francès, per veure cap on tira? O pel castellà? O per qualsevol altra llengua, encara que sigui minoritària? Jo no. Quina mena de llengua és el català? És com si ens volguessin fer creure que durant l'evolució des del llatí, els seus parlants s'haguéssin posat d'acord per dir: mira, d'aquesta llengua, la farem meitat provençal, meitat espanyol, perquè els lingüistes del futur puguin dir que és una llengua pont. 
Hem de pensar que aquestes comparacions tenen credibilitat? Perquè el que està clar és que Meyer-Lübke era un filòleg seriós. I què hi diuen els catalans? No els molesta que constantment es descrigui la seva llengua com un patuès, que és com dir que els catalans són una mena d'occitans hispanitzats, o d'espanyols occitanitzats, en definitiva, un poble sense personalitat pròpia?


----------



## Ajura

ernest_ said:


> Segons aquest article de la Wikipedia anglesa Occitano-Romance languages, Català i Occità eren una mateixa cosa durant l'edat mitjana:
> 
> _During the Middle Ages, for five centuries (8th to 13th) of political and social convergence of these territories, there was no clear distinction or separation between the Occitan and the Catalan. For instance, the Provençal troubadour, Albert de Sisteron, says: "Tell me which are better, French or Catalans, and place me among the Catalans, the Gascons, Provençal, Limousins, Auvergnats and Viennois". In Marseille, a typical Provençal song is called 'Catalan song'. (M. Milà i Fontanals, __De los Trobadores en España, p. 487)_



El etónimo popular de occità abans de la croada càtara era català abans de la croada càtara.


----------



## friasc

De antemano les pido una disculpa por redactar mi comentario en castellano; mi conocimiento del catalán me alcanza para leer algún artículo pero se me complica escribirlo correctamente. Así que les ahorraré la molestia de descifrar mis penosos intentos de catalán ¡eso sí que hubiera sido una "mezcla de francés y de castellano"!

Me llamó la atención algo que señaló Wilva y quisiera a continuación hacer un breve comentario y plantear una hipótesis al respecto:



Wilva said:


> Actualment hi ha moltes pàgines amb contingut educatiu on s'hi diuen coses com que "el català té el vocabulari i la fonètica gal·loromànics, i la morfologia ibero-romànica"; la visió més estesa del català és que és un parlar de transició, i que en allò que no coincideixi amb el castellà, coincidirà amb el francès.



En cuanto a esta visión algo simplista del catalán dividido entre los polos opuestos del francés y del castellano, me pregunto si no cabe también considerar los factores "extra-lingüísticos". Pienso en particular en el trasfondo ideológico común a diversos movimientos de renovación lingüística de los siglos XIX y XX que tuvieron a Francia como referente de universalidad, progreso y modernidad. Tal como lo relata en una reciente reseña el periodista Ignasi Aragay:

"Els pares, els avis i els besavis tenien o havien tingut París com a far. La Catalunya de principis de segle es va independitzar culturalment d’Espanya mirant nord enllà, sobretot cap a la capital francesa, on pelegrinaven els artistes modernistes i avantguardistes."

Ideológicamente, según este punto de vista, acercarse al polo francés significaría no sólo reivindicar la cultura propia catalana sino también distanciarse del extremo opuesto representado por España.

Que esta simbólica dicotomía franco-española haya podido repercutir en el discurso y el imaginario colectivo en torno a la lengua catalana me parece bastante verosímil. De hecho, en varias fuentes de fines del siglo XIX-inicios del XX, ya se encuentran planteados y discutidos argumentos consabidos como (parafraseo): el catalán, siendo 'genealógicamente' una lengua galo-románica, se parece más al francés que al español; las formas más cercanas al francés y más alejadas del castellano se atienen más al 'genio catalán' o al catalán genuino; etc., y que hasta el día siguen nutriendo el debate sobre la norma de la lengua. Quizás de ahí, al menos en parte, que muchos en la
actualidad sigan percibiendo el catalán como un dialecto-puente entre el francés y el castellano.

Ahora, desde luego, lo anterior no impide que exista objetivamente un elevado grado de parentesco entre el francés y el catalán. Al contrario, no me sorprendería (aunque esto sea sólo una conjetura mía) que, a la larga, una suerte de sentimiento de cercanía con el vecino al norte haya podido favorecer los contactos lingüísticos entre el catalán y el francés. Un ejemplo podría ser la adopción muy extendida en catalán de galicismos como guixeta por taquilla, merci por gracias, frapar por impresionar, stage por práctica, etc.

Mi hipótesis sería entonces que la percibida cercanía entre el francés y el catalán probablemente responda sobre todo a factores extra-lingüísticos (socio-culturales, políticos, etc.) los cuales, a posteriori, han efectivamente logrado acercar ambas lenguas en los últimos tiempos. ¿Opiniones?

Gracias a todos por esta interesante y enriquecedora discusión y el interés que puedan puedan prestar a mi comentario.


----------



## Penyafort

La raó és ben simple: la gent es recolza en allò que coneix i, des de la ignorància, fa el que bonament pot. 

Nosaltres també ho podríem veure a la nostrada i dir que no hi ha grup més central a la Romània que el del català-occità, i que, si de cas, són el francès i l'espanyol-portuguès aquells que en divergeixen extremament a les vores. I tothom hi tindria la seva part de raó.

Ben mirat, tal com s'ha anat hispanitzant el català des que va girar l'esquena al germà del nord, encara bo que hi continuïn veient una barreja.


----------



## Dymn

Es diu que el català és una "barreja" de castellà i francès, o que es troba enmig d'una i altra (més acurat) perquè aquesta és la situació geogràfica i perquè són les dues llengües romàniques més familiars per a un català. Realment quan la gent diu "barreja" és per imprecisió, no perquè realment pensi que és un poti-poti criollitzant estil _portunhol_, tot i que ho pot donar a entendre.

Tot plegat és un debat que molt sovint té implicacions polítiques... els més nacionalistes catalans exageraran les semblances amb el francès, i els més nacionalistes espanyols la proximitat amb el castellà.

Jo crec que el català a nivell "genealògic" és més proper al francès, i forma part del grup de les gal·loromàniques. La isoglossa que les distingeix de la resta de la Romània és la caiguda de les _-o _finals.

Històricament, Catalunya va néixer com a _buffer zone_ de l'Imperi Carolingi en front de l'Àndalus, i un cop els comtats catalans independentizats i amb la unió de la Corona d'Aragó, es van tenir àmplies possessions a Occitània. A partir de la derrota a la batalla de Muret, el 1213, s'acabarien els dominis d'Occitània i la expansió s'estendria cap al sud, portant la llengua fins a València i Mallorques el mateix segle.

Amb això el català entra dins de l'òrbita ibèrica, i tot i que la llengua ja estava ben formada aleshores, és possible que aquest fos el nou marc quant a canvis sintàctics, encara en aqueixa època d'igual a igual. Per exemple hi podríem atribuir el canvi semàntic de _tenir _denotant possessió.

Més endavant, ja al segle XVI amb la unió dinàstica, el castellà accedeix a les elits dels territoris catalanoparlants, i amb això comencen els castellanismes, primerament lèxics, i ja molt més endavant, sintàctics i fonètics.

L'estandardització del català el 1913 desfà o almenys alenteix part d'aquesta interferència, sobretot en el pla lexical, però no necessàriament per a acostar-lo al francès sinó amb si mateix, bandejant la major part de castellanismes que havien arribat al llarg del temps.

Comptat i debatut, crec que com que el criteri filogenètic és el més important a l'hora d'establir classificacions lingüístiques, cal enquadrar el català amb la família gal·loromànica o almenys l'occitana, encara que és absurd negar que porta sent part de l'espai ibèric des de fa molts segles.


----------

